# Activision-Blizzard Chef spricht Klartext



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Auf der "Deutsche Bank Securities Technology Conference" spricht Bobby Kotick Chef von Activision-Blizzard über Kunden, Angestellte und die Zukunft.
Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0909/69842-2.html

Mir ist bei diesen Aussagen ehrlich gesagt die Galle hochgekommen. Ich muss mir echt überlegen ob ich einem Unternehmen mit dieser Philosophie weiterhin mein Geld in den Rachen schieben will. Schade, dass bei dem alleinigen Hauptziel "Gewinnmaximierung" der Spaß an der Arbeit und die Qualität auf der Strecke bleibt.

Das ist mein subjektive Meinung dazu, was meint Ihr?


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Daumen Hoch @ Blizz-Chef!

Ich arbeite auch - und wenn ich mehr Geld bekomm sind mir meine Kunden auch egal :}
Solange die so blöd sind und zahlen, werd ich die Preise immer höher setzen.

Das is Marketing vom Feinsten! <3


----------



## HoherLord (15. September 2009)

Ganz normale Geschäftsphilosophie... was soll daran schlimm sein. In jeder Branche zählt nur der Maximale Gewinn... Warum sollte es hier anders sein? Weil wir die Kunden sind?
Hört sich zwar alles hart an, aber nur so kann man in der Geschäftswelt bestehen..  sry


----------



## BloodyAgent (15. September 2009)

Naja überraschen sollten solche dinge mitlerweile keinen mehr,
seid Blizz. und Acti. verschmolzen sind geht es besonders bei Blizzard (und produkten) stetig bergab.
da hat sich halt einiges geändert und das wird weiterhin auf mehr gewinn ausgelegt werden obs einem gefällt oder nicht.
(Natürlich wollte Blizz auch früher hauptsächlich gewinn erzielen, aber früher waren kunden einfach wichtiger und nicht einfach nur dämliche geldquellen)


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

BloodyAgent schrieb:


> Naja überraschen sollten solche dinge mitlerweile keinen mehr,
> seid Blizz. und Acti. verschmolzen sind geht es besonders bei Blizzard (und produkten) stetig bergab.



Ihr kauft es doch oder? Also muss es euch das Geld wert sein.

Versteh nicht warum ihr euch da so aufregt.
Er kennt keinen von uns und wir kennen ihn nicht. Warum sollten wir von ihm verlangen können uns alles gratis zu machen?

Ich seh den als Vorbild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kohle Scheffeln wie ein Irrer.
Das is seine Arbeit Jungs und Mädels :} Bewundert ihn!


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2009)

der Mann hat aber Recht.
Gewinnmaximierung ist das Wichtigste in einem Unternehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. September 2009)

> Kotick sagte, er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht,
> um "den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen" zu vertreiben.



Somit vertreibt man auch stück für stück den Spaß bei den Gamern, 
da zukünftigen Spielen solche sachen wie "Liebe zum Detail" völlig abhanden gehen werden.

Ansonsten.... "Profit over People" ... iss so ... war so .... wird immer so sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Den Spaß aus der Entwicklung nehmen, automatische Roboter die mit minmalen Kosten, maximalen Scheiß produzieren...

Und da wundert es noch einen das bei Activision nur noch scheiße rumkommt?
Es gibt leider Gottes genug Intelligenzamöben, die trotzdem jeden Scheiß kaufen und somit den Typen auch noch bestätigen...

Man könnte fast die Gleichung aufstellen:

Größte Scheiße + Kein Spaß + Angst + Idioten = $$$


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Spaß aus der Entwicklung nehmen, automatische Roboter die mit minmalen Kosten, maximalen Scheiß produzieren...
> 
> Und da wundert es noch einen das bei Activision nur noch scheiße rumkommt?



So ist es leider. Wozu kreative und Hochwertige Spiele, die Kunden kaufen es ja sowiso... ich glaub ich werd langsam zu Alt für den Scheiß


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Ein gutes Unternehmen achtet auf langfristige Kundenanbindung in dem der Kunde zufrieden ist!

Oder sie gehen den Weg des Ramschverkäufers: Hauptsache billig!

Komisch! Man kriegt das Gefühl, hier soll Ramsch teuer verkauft werden! XD

Und was zum Kuckkuck macht dieser Thread eigentlich schonwieder im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum??

Wurde hier wieder der Aggro-pegel im Wow-Forum durch Thread verschieben gesenkt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (15. September 2009)

Huhu!



TobyDD schrieb:


> Auf der "Deutsche Bank Securities Technology Conference" spricht Bobby Kotick Chef von Activision-Blizzard über Kunden, Angestellte und die Zukunft.
> Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0909/69842-2.html
> 
> Mir ist bei diesen Aussagen ehrlich gesagt die Galle hochgekommen. Ich muss mir echt überlegen ob ich einem Unternehmen mit dieser Philosophie weiterhin mein Geld in den Rachen schieben will. Schade, dass bei dem alleinigen Hauptziel "Gewinnmaximierung" der Spaß an der Arbeit und die Qualität auf der Strecke bleibt.
> ...



Ganz subjektiv hast du Recht - die Firmenphilosophie großer Unternehmen ist rein gewinnorientiert und menschlich gesehen zum kotzen.
Aber - was genau überrascht einen daran?

Und zu deiner retorischen Frage, ob du solchen Unternehmen noch dein Geld in den Rachen schieben willst:
Du kannst und musst nur und ausschließlich solchen Unternehmen Geld in den Rachen schieben. Glaub doch bitte niemand, dass das beim Brötchenkaufen, beim Tanken, beim Klamottenkauf oder beim täglichen Einkauf im Supermarkt auch nur das kleinste bischen anders ist.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich das schon lese: Das Wichtigste in einem Unternehmen ist Gewinnmaximierung
Ohne Mitarbeiter gibt es gar keinen Gewinn - aber genau darauf läuft es hinaus!

Sry, leider ist das erst vermehrt und übertrieben so in den letzten Jahren, mit dem Max-Gewinn.

Der eigentliche Geschäftssinn lief früher anderes und wird heute leider nur noch aus Maxgeldgeilheit bestimmt.
Je mehr Kunden man hatte, umso mehr konnte man ohne Verlust den Preis senken.
Im Gegenzug musste man bei wenig Kundschaft den Preis hochhalten, damit die Verluste nicht zu hoch waren.

Und was die heutige Preispolitik bringt sieht man ja.
Immer mehr werden ganz reich - immer mehr Arme, werd ganz arm.
Denn gerade Mittelstand gibt es doch gar nicht mehr.
Nur gerade der hat dazu begetragen, daß Ihr das seid, was Ihr heute seid.

Irgendwann, ja irgendwann wird man merken, daß was schief gelaufen ist.
Und ein Superreicher wird eh an der Schwelle des Todes merken - daß er das Geld nicht mitnehmen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ein gutes Unternehmen achtet auf langfristige Kundenanbindung in dem der Kunde zufrieden ist!
> 
> Oder sie gehen den Weg des Ramschverkäufers: Hauptsache billig!
> 
> ...



Naja gut, ganz zu Wow-Allgemein passt es nicht... von daher danke fürs verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyAgent (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Spaß aus der Entwicklung nehmen, automatische Roboter die mit minmalen Kosten, maximalen Scheiß produzieren...
> 
> Und da wundert es noch einen das bei Activision nur noch scheiße rumkommt?
> Es gibt leider Gottes genug Intelligenzamöben, die trotzdem jeden Scheiß kaufen und somit den Typen auch noch bestätigen...
> ...



so kann man es sagen^^ 
passt gut zu meinem vorigen beitrag, bin leider kein worgewandter mensch und da kommt dann sowas bei heraus xD


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. September 2009)

_Weissagung der Cree

&#8222;Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann.&#8220; 
_
ja... es passt auch hier


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Problem an der ganzen Sache ist einfach nur:

Es gibt zuviele Idioten die es so oder so kaufen und die werden immer mehr anstatt weniger... wenn man sich wirklich nur noch bzw. wieder auf z.B. Qualität versteifen würde (also der Kunde) dann würde das ganze Schlauchboot was die sich da aufbauen, sehr schnell Leck schlagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Hoffnung gebe ich auf...

Die Welt wäre ein viel besserer Ort ohne soviel Dummheit beim Kunden...


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da hast du vollkommen Recht...
Dazu kann ich nur ein Lied von Funny van Dannen posten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etJ9wwnYGlY


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich sowas lese weiß ICH zumindestens eins: Auf Wiedersehen Diablo 3!

Sollen sie ihre gewinnoptimierten Schundspiele wem anderen vorwerfen! Denn darauf wirds hinaus laufen.....


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Leute wo lebt ihr? (:

WoW war ne Wollmilchsau.
Blizzard hat durch die Warcraft jetzt 5 Jahre lang nen riesen Gewinn gemacht.
Langsam aber doch, kommen bessere Spiele aufn Markt.

WoW macht noch.. wenns hoch kommt.. 2-3 Jahre mit, dann ises wie Diablo2 damals weg vom Fenster.

So. Nun gehn die Accountzahlen schon zurück - wenn Aion da ist werdns noch weniger.
Jetzt nimmt der Cheffe natürlich noch alle Geld-verdien-Notreserven (auch Activision), so dass in den letzten 2-3 Jahren noch so viel Kohle wie möglich einfließt, danach ist Sense.

Das ist stinknormales Marketing.
__

Und zudem meine Lieben - Blizzard gibt sich vllt nimmer so viel Mühe mit "Neuem".
Aber ihr kauft es ja trotzdem  - wo ist also das Problem? :}

Der Kerl kann was!
Ich finds klasse. Und noch viel toller find ichs dass hier alle heulen und Cataclysm schon am Tag vom Release in der Hand habn..


----------



## Æxodus (15. September 2009)

Natürlich ist Gewinnmaximierung das höchste was ein Unternehmen anstrebt!!! Ansonsten kann es gleich Insovenz anmelden.

Denn nur mit harter Hand kann ein Unternehmen bestehen. Würde jeder in einer Firma das machen was er will, dann wäre eh nie jemand dort ausser die die sowieso nix Arbeiten und die ganze Zeit nur im I-net bei Buffed.de rumhängen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist völlig legitim und Richtig was der gute Mann da sagt.


Mfg Æxo


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Gewinnmaximierung das höchste was ein Unternehmen anstrebt!!! Ansonsten kann es gleich Insovenz anmelden.
> 
> Denn nur mit harter Hand kann ein Unternehmen bestehen. Würde jeder in einer Firma das machen was er will, dann wäre eh nie jemand dort ausser die die sowieso nix Arbeiten und die ganze Zeit nur im I-net bei Buffed.de rumhängen!
> 
> ...




Du beführwortest eine Atmosphäre von Angst, Hass, Schwarzseherei ohne jeglichen Spaß an der Sache nur um weitere Seelenlose, Qualitätslose, Detaillose Schundprodukte zu produzieren, die den Vollidioten auf der Straße hingeworfen werden, die sowieso alles kaufen, einzig aus dem Grund weil ein bestimmte name drauf steht?


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2009)

Das war letztes Jahr zu den Accountzahlen und so manchen Befürchtungen ...


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn 2/3 aller WOW Spieler (also von je drei Spielern zwei) jetzt in diesem Moment aufhören würden zu spielen, hätte WoW immernoch mehr Zocker als LOTRO udn AOC zusammen.




WoW wird noch weiter wachsen - 
und Aoin wird nach der jetzigen Euphoriephase auch nicht mehr so sonderlich Zuwachs bekommen.

Viele hat doch der Start von Aion bereits wieder komplett abgeschreckt - auch zu recht.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Besonders dieser Absatz ist.... arg kurzsichtig:

Kotick sagte, er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht, um _"den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen"_ zu vertreiben. Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von _"Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst"_ zu etablieren, um die Mitarbeiter insbesondere angesichts der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise dazu zu bringen, stark auf die  Kosten zu achten. 


Klar, Gewinnmaximierung MUSS Ziel eines Unternehemens sein. Doch geht dies zu Lasten der Qualität, gibt es irgendwann den Punkt, wo es kippt.
Die gleiche Maxime hatte mein letzter Arbeitgeber vor 4 Jahren ausgerufen - vor 1 Jahr gingen sie Pleite, da die Leistungsträger das Unternehmen eben wegen einer solchen Athmosphäre verlassen haben und der restliche Personalstamm unterlag derartiger Rotation, dass am Ende keiner mehr wusste, was er tun sollte. 
Btw, exakt diese Philosophie die Kotick fährt hat die Bankenbranche an den Abgrund und uns die Wirtschaftskrise gebracht. 

Zu einem gewissen Maß ist eine Stimmung wie er sie will sogar förderlich, so realistisch muss man sein. Doch wie bei einem Ei: Zuviel Druck und PENG hat man den Salat - und seinen Aussagen nach zu urteilen steht im Raum (und ja dies ist subjektiv mein Eindruck) dass man hier wirklich zuviel Druck aufbauen will. Nur machen das irgendwann die Mitarbeiter nicht mehr mit (Suizid, Krankheit) und auch der Kunde nicht.
Nur hat man dann ja was man wollte, den schnellen hohen Profit - das Unternehmen dass man sonst normal hätte melken können bei mittlerem Ertrag (und langfristig mehr Ertrag als bei Koticks Modell!!)  ist ausgequetscht wie eine Zitrone, die Mitarbeiter ebenso und zurück bleibt nur Afall, der entsorgt wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Der Kerl kann was!



Stimmt! Wer braucht schon Würde und Ehre in einer Konsumgesellschaft!

Wird Zeit das Deutschland auch für Öl in den Krieg zieht! Noch besser! Wird Zeit das die gesamten Länder für Wirtschaftswachstum in den Krieg ziehen! 

Mein Gott! Und ich Nase dachte immer Geld sei nicht alles! XD


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wer braucht schon Würde und Ehre in einer Konsumgesellschaft!



^^ Warum sollte ihn das interessieren? Er kennt uns nicht.
Wir sind nur dumme Zahl-Bots. Denk mal aus der Sichtweise.
Dem is unsere Meinung völlig egal solange wir brav zahlen.

Und das isn guter Geschäftsführer!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und das isn guter Geschäftsführer!



Mag sein! Und menschlich ein Ar**** !

Komischerweise wurden die meisten kreativen Köpfe "schlechter" als sie vermarktet wurden und ihr "pensum" erreichen mußten!

Wer mehr bringen muß, wird nicht mehr soviel Qualität abliefern. Neue Versuche werden scheitern aus Angst ärger zu kriegen wenn es schiefgeht.

Und sind wir mal froh das er in ner amerikanischen Firma ist und nicht in der deutschen Politik, sonst gäbs hier bald ein Formular bei Krankheit, wo erstmal geprüft wird, wie wirtschaftlich es ist, einen zu behandeln!


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ^^ Warum sollte ihn das interessieren? Er kennt uns nicht.
> Wir sind nur dumme Zahl-Bots. Denk mal aus der Sichtweise.
> Dem is unsere Meinung völlig egal solange wir brav zahlen.
> 
> Und das isn guter Geschäftsführer!



Er vergisst aber bewusst die langrfristige Wertschöpfung....






Btw, die erste allgemeine Verunsicherung sagte es passend 1997 bereits mit dem Lied Neanderthal:

Humanismus und menschliche Ethik bringen keine Kohle drum ham wir´s auch nicht nötig


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Nachtrag: Bei solcher "Firmenpolitik" brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn alle Spiele in etwa das selbe sind und nichts neues mehr kommt, Neues ist gefährlich und potentiell gewinnmindernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber auf Altbewährtes zurückgreifen... die Idioten auf der Straße kriegen das sowieso nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ^^ Warum sollte ihn das interessieren? Er kennt uns nicht.
> Wir sind nur dumme Zahl-Bots. Denk mal aus der Sichtweise.
> Dem is unsere Meinung völlig egal solange wir brav zahlen.
> 
> Und das isn guter Geschäftsführer!



Genau und Arbeiter sind auch nur Work-Bots, die in ihren Programmierzellen eingepfercht ihren Quellcode unter Zeitdruck abzuliefern haben oder durch einen neuen Bot ersetzt werden.

Wenn, dass dein Traum eines guten Unternehmens ist, dann viel Spaß.
Ich für meinen Teil möchte nicht unter solchen Umständen meine Brötchen verdienen.

Lieber weniger Geld verdienen und kreativ am Entwicklungsprozess beteiligt sein, in einer angenehmen Team-Atmosphäre.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und sind wir mal froh das er in ner amerikanischen Firma ist und nicht in der deutschen Politik, sonst gäbs hier bald ein Formular bei Krankheit, wo erstmal geprüft wird, wie wirtschaftlich es ist, einen zu behandeln!



DAS ist allerdings schon lange Gang und Gäbe. Ich habe Versicherungskaufmann bei einer AOK gelernt, und glaube mir, uns wurde immer wieder unterschwellig gesagt (Ausbildung 1992-1995):
"Wenn Sie sehen ein Mensch hat ohnehin keine großen Chancen, versuchen Sie, im Rahmen dessen was geht das Verfahren zu verzögern sobald dieser Mensch Anträge auf Leistungen stellt. Mit etwas Glück brauchen Sie dann nichts zahlen, weil er die Leistungen nicht mehr brauchen wird...."


----------



## Hubautz (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du beführwortest eine Atmosphäre von Angst, Hass, Schwarzseherei ohne jeglichen Spaß an der Sache nur um weitere Seelenlose, Qualitätslose, Detaillose Schundprodukte zu produzieren, die den Vollidioten auf der Straße hingeworfen werden, die sowieso alles kaufen, einzig aus dem Grund weil ein bestimmte name drauf steht?



Das ist natürlich etwas ganz Neues und noch nie dagewesenes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst Leute, die Hälfte von euch hat Klamotten und Sneakers an die in Schwellenländern von glücklichen Kinderhänden gefertigt werden und ihr regt euch über so was auf?


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mag sein! Und menschlich ein Ar**** !



Kennst du ihn denn? (:


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Das sie das laut sagen seh ich als frechheit.
Aber was soll man machen, die affen machen fast nur bestseller, und mir machen die spiele spass, also werd ich sie wohl trotzdem nicht boykottieren


----------



## TheGui (15. September 2009)

TobyDD schrieb:


> Das ist mein subjektive Meinung dazu, was meint Ihr?


was ist eine subjektive meinung @ TE?


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Kennst du ihn denn? (:



Muß ich das? 

Ich sehe einen Chef der schnell viel produzieren will, dementsprechend seinen Kundne nur billigen Schrott präsentiert, der auf die "Kosten" der Mitarbeiter geht! Nur damit er sich dann am Schluß (z.B. von dir) feiern lassen kann, was er doch für ein ausgebuffter Geschäftsmann ist!

Nein ich kenne ihn nicht und wenn er Familie hat dann wünsch ich ihm das die mal mit dem Finger auf ihn zeigt!

Er ist ja auch kein Einzelfall! Du könntest hier noch die Manager von Nokia, GeneralMotors und vielen Banken lobend erwähnen! 

Die es auch geschafft haben Staaten (und gerade die dem deutschen Staat) ziemlich viel Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen um nachher sagen zu können: "HA! HA! Ihr seid so dumm!"

Na? Willst du die nicht gleich auch noch neben ihm auf das Podest setzen?

Und wundere dich dann nicht über eine Mehrwertsteuererhöhung oder Massenentlassungen nach der Wahl! 

Immerhin haben wir "tolle" Manager die wissen wie sie ihre Firma entweder noch stärker machen oder die sie sogar durch Fehlentscheidungen in den Bankrott führen nur weil ihre Abfindung ungleich höher ist wie die nächsten 5 Jahre zu arbeiten!

Ist das deine Lebensphilosophie? Willst du auch mal so werden?


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> was ist eine subjektive meinung @ TE?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjektivität

Meine individuelle / persönliche Meinung... also ich sehe das so, aber ihr müsst es nicht so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

die wolln halt geld verdienen...naja und mit wow werden die das auch noch viele jahre machen können gibt noh stoff für ca 3-4 addons und aion wird auch nicht der wow killer =) da gabs schon ganz andere und sie habens alle nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

Ich bezweifle dass dies seine genaue Wortwahl war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doch im grossen und ganzen ist dies der sinn eines managers, ob er es wie gewünscht umsetzten kann sei dahingestellt, aber irgendwie aus seiner sicht verständlich, welchen weg er begehen will


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Wozu die besagte 





> Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von "Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst" zu etablieren


 führen kann, sieht man auch in den Nachrichten:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,648671,00.html


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

TobyDD schrieb:


> Wozu die besagte  führen kann, sieht man auch in den Nachrichten:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,648671,00.html



Aber hey! Hauptsache die Kasse stimmt! 

Das ist der Kapitalismus der kommenden Jahre! Naja nicht ganz, für nen ordentlichen Wirtschaftsaufschwung fehlt irgendwie noch ein rentabler Krieg, aber keine Sorge! Ist sicher schon in arbeit!

Und GENAU DESHALB sag ich "Wehret den Anfängen! Und wenn sie auch noch so unscheinbar aussehen!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Der Mensch ist doch schon lange nicht mehr Mensch in der Wirtschaft sondern lediglich austauschbare Ware... wie eine kaputte Mutter oder eine Schraube... man kanns einfach austauschen, gibt ja noch 6 Milliarden, da macht der ein oder andere Selbstmord doch absolut nichts... gibt nur ein bisschen Arbeit für die PR Abteilung, die das alles noch ein bisschen herunterspielen muss und gut ist...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

> Auch zum Thema der Unternehmenskultur bei Activision Blizzard äußerte sich Kotick. Die habe nur ein Ziel: künftig einen operativen Gewinn von 50 Prozent zu erzielen. Intern würden nur "Profite belohnt und sonst nichts". Es gebe Studiochefs, die noch vor fünf Jahren kein "Balance sheet" (Bilanzblatt) von einem "Bed sheet" (Bettlaken) unterscheiden konnten, und jetzt tauchten sie regelmäßig zu Budgetverhandlungen in der Finanzabteilung auf. Kotick sagte, er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht, um "den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen" zu vertreiben. Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von "Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst" zu etablieren, um die Mitarbeiter insbesondere angesichts der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise dazu zu bringen, stark auf die Kosten zu achten.



das ist meiner meinung nach der falsche weg weil nur motivierte mitarbeiter die auch spaß an der arbeit haben wirklich innovative und gern gekaufte produkte entwickeln.
Intern Kosten zu senken ist immer schön aber wenn das irgendwann so fanatisch wird wie bei dem geschäftsführer des unternehmens in dem ich arbeite dann macht man sich mal schnell die ganze belegschaft zum feind und erstickt jegliche motivation im keim was auch nicht das ziel der bemühung sein kann.



> k sprach auch über neuen Technologien. So stellte er ein Gesichtsanimationsverfahren vor, das beispielsweise die Bewegungen von Mündern deutlich realistischer darstellt. In aktuellen Programmen seien die noch zu künstlich, deshalb könnten Spieler immer noch keine echte emotionale Verbindung zu den Spielefiguren herstellen. Mit den kommenden Algorithmen sei es möglich, das zu ändern. Die Verfahren würden auch ohne neue Hardware in der nächsten Generation von Spielen zur Verfügung stehen - gemeint sind wohl Titel ab dem Jahr 2010.


das nenn ihc mal inovative produkte sowas wird sicher n renner sogar wenns total überteuert aufn markt kommt


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2009)

Ist doch nur konsequent. Selbst die Wow Spieler sprechen nur noch von Leistung, Arbeit und Erfolg.
warum sollten die Entwickler mehr Freude haben?


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. September 2009)

> Die habe nur ein Ziel: künftig einen operativen Gewinn von 50 Prozent zu erzielen. Intern würden nur "Profite belohnt und sonst nichts". [...]


Wer hätte das gedacht... und sowas ausgerechnet von Activision-Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Kotick sagte, er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht, um "den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen" zu vertreiben. Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von "Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst" zu etablieren, um die Mitarbeiter insbesondere angesichts der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise dazu zu bringen, stark auf die Kosten zu achten.


Dann wunderts mich nicht weiter, daß sie in den letzten Jahren sooo viel neues gebracht und versucht haben. Bevor man kostspielige Risiken eingeht und den Kunden vielleicht mal was neues präsentiert werden die alten Kühe lieber noch weitere 5-X Jahre gemolken bis irgendwann auch der letzte Depp einsieht, daß man nur noch aufgewärmten Kaffee serviert bekommt.

D3 hätte ich mal blind gekauft, aber bei all den "guten" Nachrichten die den Laden in letzter Zeit verlassen haben müssen die erstmal mit was wirklich gutem überzeugen, ansonsten warte ich solange bis die Grabbeltisch-Ausgabe für´n 10er irgendwo rumliegt.

Aber die werden schon ihre Kohlen einholen, auch wenn Qualität und Kundenzufriedenheit scheinbar nicht mehr an oberster Stelle bei denen steht. Jaja, Gewinne sind wichtig bei Firmen, aber wenn man es sich zur Aufgabe macht, Millionen Menschen mit ihren Produkten unterhalten zu wollen sollte man mehr als NUR und ausschließlich den Gewinn im Blick haben. In der Musik- und Filmbranche funktioniert sowas auch nicht unendlich lang, irgendwann ist jede zum hundersten mal neuaufgelegte Idee ausgelutscht.
Aber Fanboys würden sogar dann noch vor Freude losschreien wenn sie denen eine Dose Ravioli vor die Füße schmeißen auf der "Blizzard" steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2009)

Gewinnmaximierung ist klar ein Muss. Aber Blizzard hat bald den Punkt erreicht, wenn er nicht schon erreicht ist, wo das Geld ganz weit vor der Qualität liegt, und dieser Kerl steuert Blind vor Kohle voll drauf zu.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> D3 hätte ich mal blind gekauft, aber bei all den "guten" Nachrichten die den Laden in letzter Zeit verlassen haben müssen die erstmal mit was wirklich gutem überzeugen, ansonsten warte ich solange bis die Grabbeltisch-Ausgabe für´n 10er irgendwo rumliegt.


dieser aussage muss sogar ihc als eingefleischter Diablofanatiker jetzt zustimmen und glaubt mir das bricht mir echt das herz -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist doch schon lange nicht mehr Mensch in der Wirtschaft sondern lediglich austauschbare Ware... wie eine kaputte Mutter oder eine Schraube... man kanns einfach austauschen, gibt ja noch 6 Milliarden, da macht der ein oder andere Selbstmord doch absolut nichts... gibt nur ein bisschen Arbeit für die PR Abteilung, die das alles noch ein bisschen herunterspielen muss und gut ist...



Und als ob das nicht schon genug wäre kommt jemand daher und lobt solche "Menschen" auch noch!

hier eine offizielle Entschuldigung von mir an dich Belphega, aber wenn ich dann sowas lese gehts mit mir durch.....



Tikume schrieb:


> Ist doch nur konsequent. Selbst die Wow Spieler sprechen nur noch von Leistung, Arbeit und Erfolg.
> warum sollten die Entwickler mehr Freude haben?



Und warum muß ich eigentlich immer 2 Wochen warten bis du endlich mal wieder so nen "Knüller" postest?

Laß mich an die Quelle dieser ausufernden Ironie und des grenzenlosen Sarkasmus! Gib mir dein Tagebuch zum lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

früher fand ich Tikus posts immer doof inzwischen freu ich mich wie ein kleines kind auf den nächsten kracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobyDD (15. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist doch nur konsequent. Selbst die Wow Spieler sprechen nur noch von Leistung, Arbeit und Erfolg.
> warum sollten die Entwickler mehr Freude haben?



Wo du recht hast, hast du recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Ach übrigens, so groß scheint das Vertrauen in den Typ ja nicht zu sein. Oder er verkauft auch nochmal kräftig Anteile bevor er Blizzard zugrunde richtet:

Zitat:
"_Außer im Finanzbereich sind zuletzt Insiderverkäufe etwa beim Uhrenhersteller Fossil und beim Videospielhersteller Activision Blizzard aufgefallen – so breit gestreut ist der Pessimismus in den Chefetagen_."

Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/marktbericht...icle504425.html


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2009)

Naja wenn man sich WoW heute anschaut und wie es vor 4 Jahren war kommt es mir schon fast wie ein F2P vor mit zusätzlichen Monatskosten.

Egal was man für seinen Account machen will, Blizz will Geld dafür. Genauso die Arten der angebotenen Services ähneln doch recht stark denen eines F2P. Das es in WoW noch keinen Itemshop gibt ist auch alles.
Ich glaub die wollen rausfinden wo bei den Spielern die Schmerzgrenze liegt. Noch scheint sie nicht erreicht zu sein.

Allgemein zu der Aussage : Man kann es ihm nicht verübeln. Er spricht nur das laut aus, wie jedes Unternehmen arbeitet. Jedes Unternehmen strebt Gewinnmaximierung an. Sagt man einem Kunden aber, das man für Geld alles tut, so bedeutet dies einen enormen Rufverlust.
Ein Unternehmen, welches keine Gewinnmaximierung anstrebt geht früher oder später pleite !!!

Ein Unternehmen kann nun mal nicht hergehen und sagen "So jetzt haben wir 100 Milliarden Gewinn im Jahr, das reicht erstmal, jetzt hören wir auf zu expandieren". JEdes Unternehmen, welches derartige Aussagen treffen würde, würde inerhalb kürzester Zeit zerfallen.

Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu : Früher oder später führt das dazu, das Blizz gewaltig auf die Schnauze fällt. Noch haben sie die riesige Fangemeinschaft, die ihnen jedes Produkt blind abkaufen und für gut befinden, selbst wenn sich nur ein leerer Rohling in der Packung befinden würde. Aber wenn der Ruf einmal geschädigt ist... willkommen in der Welt von Funcom, Mythic etc. die einmal gescheitert sind und diesen Ruf nun nie wieder los werden !


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> früher fand ich Tikus posts immer doof inzwischen freu ich mich wie ein kleines kind auf den nächsten kracher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign^^


----------



## Agyros (16. September 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht was hier alle haben ... Die Verkaufszahlen geben ihm ja recht ... Der einzige Punkt, der mir sauer aufstößt ist das Wort "Angst". Angst hat in einer modernen Firma nichts zu suchen. 

Naja, nen gescheites Betriebsklima würde sich auch für die noch rentieren, miese Stimmung unter Mitarbeitern kostet meiner Erfahrung nach mehr Geld als "Agnst" und "Druck" bringt... ("Dienst nach Vorschrift", "Schei**egal Verhalten" etc.)



> Ist doch nur konsequent. Selbst die Wow Spieler sprechen nur noch von Leistung, Arbeit und Erfolg.
> warum sollten die Entwickler mehr Freude haben?



Wie recht DU hast.


----------



## Hubautz (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wer braucht schon Würde und Ehre in einer Konsumgesellschaft!


Einer Konsumgesellschaft, der man Handy“programme“ verkaufen kann, mit denen man seine Nachbarin angeblich nackt sehen kann, die Fernsehsendungen wie „Frauentausch“ und „Schwiegermutter gesucht“ schaut und die es in Ordnung findet, dass die Schnitzel im Supermarkt billiger als die Kartoffeln sind, aber sich gleichzeitig moralisch entrüstet wenn mal wieder Berichte über Tiertransporte zu sehen sind, hat keinerlei Würde und Ehre mehr, auf die es Rücksicht zu nehmen gälte.
Produziert wird, was konsumiert wird. 
Wenn ich etwas bewirken will, muss ich da aktiv etwas tun. Und konsequenterweise hieße  das nicht nur, kein Diablo 3 kaufen, sondern jetzt und heute den WoW-Account kündigen. 
Wenn man mit den Methoden und Praktiken einer Firma nicht einverstanden ist, dann kauft man deren Produkte nicht mehr. Nur so kann sich langfristig etwas ändern.



Belphega schrieb:


> Und noch viel toller find ichs dass hier alle heulen und Cataclysm schon am Tag vom Release in der Hand habn..


Genau das ist der springende Punkt.

Ich bin mit den Methoden dieses Herrn ebenso wenig einverstanden wie die meisten hier aber es ist an uns und an sonst niemandem da etwas zu bewirken. Aber sich über die Firmenpolitik zu entrüsten und dann abends wieder fleißig epics looten bring halt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> full quote



Du hast ja Recht! Mein Wow-Account liegt ja auch schon seit Anfang Juli auf Eis. Also hab ich es ja schon getan.

Ich hab hier auch nur gewettert weil ich lesen mußte, dass manche Menschen dann solche "Chefs" auch tatsächlich noch loben wollen. 

Nicht genug das die Welt schon völlig konsumverdreht wäre nein, jetzt applaudieren wir schon, wenn jemand etwas schlechtes macht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Ich habe grunsätzlich vollstes Verständnis für Unternehmen, die gewinnoptimiert arbeiten, schließlich müssen sie sich gegen Konkurrenz behaupten, die dies auch tut. Wer im Haifischbecken schwimmt braucht Zähne.

Was mich an dem Interview irritiert hat ist der Satz, dass er den Spaß aus der Entwicklung nehmen will.
Ich bezweifle, dass dies zur Gewinnoptimierung beiträgt.
Denn wieviel besser eine motivierte und gut gelaunter Mitarbeiterschaft arbeitet ist denke ich inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt. Sollte man jedenfalls meinen.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

> Was mich an dem Interview irritiert hat ist der Satz, dass er den Spaß aus der Entwicklung nehmen will



Ein Partner von der Siemens, hat früher bei der Entwicklung von Diablo2 mitgewirkt. Er war damals in der Abteilung, welche sich mit der Synchronisation und den Animationen der Diablo-Charaktere befasst hat.

Er hat aufgehört für die Firma zu arbeiten, als zahlreiche seiner früheren Arbeitskollegen plötzlich bei Hellgate London mitwirken wollten. Hellgate London war technisch gesehen ein "Spaßprojekt" ohne großen Ernst dahinter. Die Mitarbeiter warn nicht wirklich eingeschult und hatten keine fixen Arbeitspläne. Und ganz ehrlich jetz -> Hellgate London war wohl das schlechteste Spiel in den letzten 10 Jahren.

Er hingegen, wurde damals mit seinem Team getrillt. Die mussten sich anstrengen um das Battle.net aktiv zu halten. Da wurden Erneuerungen eingebaut.. Cowlevel etc.. das warn nicht so viele Mitarbeiter - aber immer noch ne recht ansehnliche Menge. Die hatten ne Arbeitsweise wie jeder andere auch - ne stressige - eine, wo man Achtung vor der Arbeit hat die man macht. Angeblich ist das bei Blizzard mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall.
__

Der Satz ansich könnte auch heißen "Ey, Schluss mit dem lockerleichten Arbeiten hier - jetzt beißen wir mal rein und zeigen, dass wir für das Geld das wir bekommen auch was machn können!".

Ganz ehrlich - GM/Technik-Support/Forensupport/etc etc -> kann so gut wie jeder werden.
Einziges Manko? Have Fun in Paris! Da musst du nämlich hin. Soche Leute können nunmal nicht hammergut arbeiten.

Und Blizzard nahms halt jetz immer wieder auf die leichte Schulter.
Jeden Mittwoch Serverarbeiten - und man spürt keine Veränderung.
Die ganze Woche Disconnects - aber am Mittwoch wird nicht dagegen vorgegangen.
Etc etc etc.
__

Warum wollt ihr ihm alle den schwarzen Peter zuschieben?
Es kann ja auch sein DASS ers gut meint.
Der Kerl is -die- Entwicklerikone überhaupt. Der hatn großes Maß an Respekt verdient.
Die Hälfte von euch weiß nichtmal was Arbeit is (Schüler/Arbeitslose/Arbeitsmuffel) und macht hier einen auf toller Hecht. Ihr hab keinen Plan, was der Kerl im gegensatz zu euch drauf hat.

Er ist das Oberhaupt eines Spiels was euch seit 5 Jahren fesselt.
Anstatt immer mehr und mehr und mehr zu wolln, könntet ihr doch einfach mal zufrieden sein.

Blaaa er is menschlich ein Arschloch.
Ganz ehrlich? KEINER hier kennt ihn.
Jemanden als Arschloch zu bezeichnen, nur weil er seinen Job macht is asozial.

Bringt das erstmal selber hin..


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Btw nochmal für die ganz Langsamen:

*Er ist der Chef einer der größten Spieleunternehmen der Welt.
Warum arbeitet er da wohl? Was war sein Ziel?*

a) "Ich werde erfolgreicher Geschäftsführer und verdiene viel Geld mit meiner Arbeit"
b) "Ich baue etwas für Millionen Menschen die ich nicht kenne und will dass die alle jeden Tag im Jahr fröhlich sind, wenn sie mein Werk sehen".

*So, nächste Frage - angenommen er hat sich (b) gedacht, wo würde er dann besser hinpassen?*

a) Spieleindustrie
b) Caritas

*Weiter im Programm -> warum sollte er (a) denken?*

a) Weil er das Spiel für den Gewinn entwickelt hat - logischer Menschenverstand, ehrliche Arbeit
b) Weil er geistig verwirrt auf LSD rumgeiert und eigentlich von der Caritas is

*Zudem..  was glaubt ihr, haltet er von eurer Meinung?*

a) "What? Oh.. stupid little addicted children, i don't care about.."
b) "OH MY GOD! I AM DONE! FUCK! I NEED SOME HELP!! I AM AN ASSHOLE, I WILL DIE!!!!"

*Letzte Frage.. angenommen ihr malt ein Gemälde und verkauft es für 50.000EUR. Jetzt will jeder das Bild haben, aber die Hälfte der Leute zerreißt sich das Maul darüber, dass es eigentlich billiger hätte sein müssen. Was denkt ihr euch?*

a) lol.. ich kenn die deppen gar nicht. wenn sie schon 50.000 zahln, werd ich doch nicht so blöd sein und weniger verlangen.
b) oh, ja, ich schenk euch das bild weil ich euch alle so lieb hab.


___


(a) = Gesunder Menschenverstand
(b) = Euer verdammtes Trugbild


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (b) = Euer verdammtes Trugbild



Ah okay! Also kann ich als jahrelanger Selbständiger mir keine Sorgen machen? Weil ich nicht im Vorstand eines Weltkonzerns sitze, darf ich nicht über "Menschlichkeit" urteilen hm?

Wie süß! Was machst denn du so wenn ich fragen darf?

Willst du auch mal so ne tolle Firmenchefin werden? Vorschlag! Geh in die Politik und laß dich von deinesgleichen bejubeln wenn du die "Arznei nur noch für wirtschaftlich rentable Menschen"-Strategie einführst!

Natürlich brauch jede Firma regeln! Und auch ein strenger Chef kann ein guter Chef sein. Der ist dann aber allerdings auch für seine Mitarbeiter da.

Natürlich hab ich nicht deine unendliche Weisheit und deine überaus große Lebenserfahrung! Und trotzdem hab ich bei der Bundeswehr eins gelernt:

"Behandelt ein Gruppenführer seine Gruppe streng aber mit Respekt, dann wird sie seine Befehle auch befolgen, wenn er gerade nicht da ist. Und zwar nach besten Wissen und Gewissen! Fehlt dieser Respekt, funktionieren sie genau so lange, wie er sie beaufsichtigt."

Und jemand der Öffentlich damit prahlt seinen Mitarbeitern die Freude am Arbeiten zu nehmen, der behandelt seine Mitarbeiter ganz sicher nicht mit Respekt!

Na hoffentlich lobst du deinen Chef auch mal so in den höchsten tönen, wenn er dir ne Kündigung in die Hand drückt um den Gewinn der Firma zu maximieren! Was für ein toller Wirtschafter! Häng dann ein Bild von ihm über deinen Kamin, du hast dann genügend Zeit in an zu himmeln!

5 Jahre bla bla bla.... Anfangs war Wow auch wirklich was phantastisches. Allerdings hatte das auch mit den Individuellen Chars, der Atmosphäre zu tun. Sowie mit den Instanzen + Grafik. Während die Technik von anderen Spielen "kopiert" wurde, kam aber sonst keiner an Wow heran. Die Zeit ist vorbei wenn jeder nur noch "Plan" arbeitet keine Sorge!

Positiv seien hier mal: Steven Spielberg, George Lucas, Bulli Herbig zu erwähnen. Die weniger auf Angst als auf Motivation setzen! Und da gibts noch einige Firmen! Wenn jemand so reagiert bei so einem großen Unternehmen ist es BLANKE ANGST! 

Also ist er nicht nur ein menschliches Ar*** sondern auch ein Feigling!


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe grunsätzlich vollstes Verständnis für Unternehmen, die gewinnoptimiert arbeiten, schließlich müssen sie sich gegen Konkurrenz behaupten, die dies auch tut. Wer im Haifischbecken schwimmt braucht Zähne.
> 
> Was mich an dem Interview irritiert hat ist der Satz, dass er den Spaß aus der Entwicklung nehmen will.
> Ich bezweifle, dass dies zur Gewinnoptimierung beiträgt.
> Denn wieviel besser eine motivierte und gut gelaunter Mitarbeiterschaft arbeitet ist denke ich inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt. Sollte man jedenfalls meinen.


Vllt hat er auch einfach nur die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und den Blick aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise geschärft. Von außen betrachtet macht eine Arbeitsatmosphäre, basierend auf Angst, keinen Sinn.
Aber der Kerl wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, die Arbeitsmoral umkrempeln zu müssen. Wir können leider nur spekulieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Der Kerl is -die- Entwicklerikone überhaupt. Der hatn großes Maß an Respekt verdient.


Als Spieleentwickler-IKONEN gelten Landläufig
- Will Wright (SIMs ...XYZ)
- Sid Meyer (Civilisation etc...)
- Peter Molyneux (Populus, Theme Park, Magic Carpet, Dungeon Keeper...)
- Shigeru Miyamoto (Donkey Kong, Super Mario ...)
- Hideo Kojima (Metal Gear ...)
Ich hab jetzt sicher noch die ein oder andere Größe vergessen aber "Robert Kotick" gehört definitiv NICHT dazu.
Robert Kotick ist *blink*<<K-E-I-N-E>>*blink* Entwicklerikone.

Im Gegenteil, IHM hängt der Ruf an, dass er lediglich vorhandene Lizenzen recycelt und Fortsetzung über Fortsetzung rausbringt, also alles andere als ein innovativer Kopf ist.



> Die Hälfte von euch weiß nichtmal was Arbeit is (Schüler/Arbeitslose/Arbeitsmuffel) und macht hier einen auf toller Hecht. Ihr hab keinen Plan, was der Kerl im gegensatz zu euch drauf hat.


9% der buffies sind 10-15 Jahre, 47% 15-20Jahre ...demnach dürftest du ziemlich gut liegen mit deiner Annahme. 



> Er ist das Oberhaupt eines Spiels was euch seit 5 Jahren fesselt.


Nicht wirklich. Kotick war "Chef" von Activision... die weiderum haben ja erst im Juli 2008 mit Blizzard Fusioniert (besser gesagt der Multikonzern "vivendi" hat sich beide einverleibt und Fusioniert (macht man so als Heuschrecke: rationalisieren!*lach*)). Der achsotolle Entwicklergott Kotick hat also mit WoW nichts zu tun ausser, dass er jetzt das machen kann, was er am besten kann: Die Lizenz ausschlachten und eine Fortsetzung nach der anderen raushaun!



> Anstatt immer mehr und mehr und mehr zu wolln, könntet ihr doch einfach mal zufrieden sein.


Naja das ist das Prinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft... mehr, besser, neuer. Wer das nicht per Innovation zu bedienen vermag versucht halt so lange es geht vorhandene patente oder Lizenzen zu melken. Der Erfolg gibt recht... ist in einer kurzlebigen Gesellschaft in der der momentane Gewinn, die Gewinnrekordmeldung zählt und nicht mittel- oder Gott behüte gar langfristige Erfolge oder Gewinne Vogel-Strauß-like ausser acht gelassen werden.
Ist ja egal die Leuet sind ja schnell entlassen und neue kluge Köpfe kommen direkt aus der Ausbildung... zu günstigeren Löhnen, als man einem veteranen mit Erfahrung zahlen müsste. Brave new world!



> Blaaa er is menschlich ein Arschloch.
> Ganz ehrlich? KEINER hier kennt ihn.
> Jemanden als Arschloch zu bezeichnen, nur weil er seinen Job macht is asozial.


Wenn ich im Forbes-magazine lese, was der so verdient, dann schliess ich mich der Meinung an.
http://people.forbes.com/profile/robert-a-kotick/1126
15 Mio in einem Jahr durch pures Melken einer Lizenz... Bravo! Dazu noch rund 25Mio Wertpapieroptionen... Der hat alles richtig gemacht.
Weiss wer, was die "Erfinder" von WoW so im Schnitt gekriegt haben? 

Für mich liest sich das alles, liebe Belphega, wie ein Aufjaulen eines getroffenen WoW-fangirls/-boys, dessen (frei nach Stancer) "heiliger Gral" besudelt wird.
Ich könnts nachvollziehen, wenn du die "kreativen Köpfe" hinter dem Spiel vergöttern würdest und DENEN mit Freuden jeden Monat 13 EUR + Merchandising gönnen tätest, aber einen Neoliberalisten wie er im Buche steht mit Zähnen und Klauen gegen die "dummen dummen unbedachten Kinder", die ja keine Ahnung vom "harten Leben" da draussen haben, das hat in meinen Augen eher was bedauernswert fehlgeleitetes.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Positiv seien hier mal: Steven Spielberg, George Lucas, Bulli Herbig zu erwähnen.



George Lucas hat seine Seele an Jar-Jar Binks verkauft!


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ah okay! Also kann ich als jahrelanger Selbständiger mir keine Sorgen machen? Weil ich nicht im Vorstand eines Weltkonzerns sitze, darf ich nicht über "Menschlichkeit" urteilen hm?



WTF?!
Was hat Wirtschaft mit Menschlichkeit zutun wenns um ein Spiel geht?



> Willst du auch mal so ne tolle Firmenchefin werden? Vorschlag! Geh in die Politik und laß dich von deinesgleichen bejubeln wenn du die "Arznei nur noch für wirtschaftlich rentable Menschen"-Strategie einführst!



Dir hat WoW das Hirn rausgeblasen oder?
Du vergleichst lebensnotwendige Medikamente mit einem Online-Rollenspiel? cO
Macke! Absolute Macke..



> Natürlich brauch jede Firma regeln! Und auch ein strenger Chef kann ein guter Chef sein. Der ist dann aber allerdings auch für seine Mitarbeiter da.



Und der soll sich jezt um 2000 Angestellte kümmern?
Jau, privater Kaffeeplausch täglich. Gute Idee. Besonders wenn die Hälfte davon wahrscheinlich nicht mal seine Sprache spricht, geschweige denn in seiner Gegend arbeitet.



> Natürlich hab ich nicht deine unendliche Weisheit und deine überaus große Lebenserfahrung! Und trotzdem hab ich bei der Bundeswehr eins gelernt:



Wie man schießt, Betten macht und Ravioli kocht?
Klasse. Das konnte ich schon mit 5. (ja, auch schießen. mit nem megatollen Spuckrohr!)



> "Behandelt ein Gruppenführer seine Gruppe streng aber mit Respekt, dann wird sie seine Befehle auch befolgen, wenn er gerade nicht da ist. Und zwar nach besten Wissen und Gewissen! Fehlt dieser Respekt, funktionieren sie genau so lange, wie er sie beaufsichtigt."



Joah, wahre Worte.
Woher will Herr WoW-ist-mein-RL nun wissen dass die Mitarbeiter keinen Respekt vor ihm haben?
Ich schätze, die bewundern ihn Großteils! Sonst würden sie wohl kaum für ihn arbeiten.



> Und jemand der Öffentlich damit prahlt seinen Mitarbeitern die Freude am Arbeiten zu nehmen, der behandelt seine Mitarbeiter ganz sicher nicht mit Respekt!



Hat er nie gesagt du Hund.
Hör doch mal zu und interpretier ohne "ooooh stöööhn wow" im Kopf zu haben.
Er sagt lediglich dass der Spaß jetzt mal zurückgeschraubt wird.
Und? Welche Firma kann sich während der Arbeitszeit schon Spaß erlauben?
Geh Arbeiten und lerne die Realität kennen!



> Na hoffentlich lobst du deinen Chef auch mal so in den höchsten tönen, wenn er dir ne Kündigung in die Hand drückt um den Gewinn der Firma zu maximieren! Was für ein toller Wirtschafter! Häng dann ein Bild von ihm über deinen Kamin, du hast dann genügend Zeit in an zu himmeln!



Mein Cheffe hat die Firma mit 18 gegründet und leitet Mittlerweile ein EDV-Unternehmen mit über 80 Mitarbeitern. Ich hab den größten Respekt vor ihm. Und von Kündigungen war doch nirgendwo die Rede oder? Das war wieder blabla deinerseits.



> Sowie mit den Instanzen + Grafik. Während die Technik von anderen Spielen "kopiert" wurde, kam aber sonst keiner an Wow heran. Die Zeit ist vorbei wenn jeder nur noch "Plan" arbeitet keine Sorge!



WoW hatte noch nie ne gute Spielgrafik. Und kopiert hat keiner was davon.
WoW hat einen einzigartigen Stil. Und dein letzter Satz gibt keinen Sinn.



> Positiv seien hier mal: Steven Spielberg, George Lucas, Bulli Herbig zu erwähnen. Die weniger auf Angst als auf Motivation setzen! Und da gibts noch einige Firmen! Wenn jemand so reagiert bei so einem großen Unternehmen ist es BLANKE ANGST!



Steven Spielberg - der Flopproduzent mit den goldenen Himbeeren.
Bulli Herbig - ein Commedian.
... und nun? Wie willst du die mit dem Blizzard-Cheffe in Verbindung bringen?



> Also ist er nicht nur ein menschliches Ar*** sondern auch ein Feigling!



Du musst es wissen.
Hast ja so vieles im Bundesheer gelernt.. ich lach mich tot.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, IHM hängt der Ruf an, dass er lediglich vorhandene Lizenzen recycelt und Fortsetzung über Fortsetzung rausbringt, also alles andere als ein innovativer Kopf ist.



Man muss dazu sagen, dass er nicht der Grund für den Verlauf von WoW ist.
Er ist ein normaler Geschäftsmann der den Geldfluss sieht. Der interessiert sich nicht für das Spiel - sondern lediglich für den Verkaufserfolg. Das ist sein Job. Da kann niemand böse sein.

Das is wie.. mit Bill Gates. Bill Gates scheffelt Kohle ohne Ende, obwohl er eigentlich gar nix mehr tut.




> Der achsotolle Entwicklergott Kotick hat also mit WoW nichts zu tun ausser, dass er jetzt das machen kann, was er am besten kann: Die Lizenz ausschlachten und eine Fortsetzung nach der anderen raushaun!



Das macht er aber gut. Die Leute kaufen es nachwievor.
Und er tut das, wofür er da ist. Geld scheffeln.
Jeder hier würde es ihm gleich tun, wäre er an seiner Stelle.

Wenn einer hier Hello-Kitty-Online entwickeln würde und 13 Millionen Menschen würden es sich kaufen, würden sie es auch nicht großartig ausbauen, sondern nur auf das Geld achten. Im Grunde genommen interessiert man sich nämlich nicht für das Spiel - sondern nur für das Ziel welches man damit erreichen wollte. Und das war bei WoW von vorn herein das Geld.



> Ist ja egal die Leuet sind ja schnell entlassen und neue kluge Köpfe kommen direkt aus der Ausbildung... zu günstigeren Löhnen, als man einem veteranen mit Erfahrung zahlen müsste. Brave new world!



Er kündigt sie nicht - sondern die Personalabteilung.
Und auch die müssen sich an Gesetze halten.

Da is er aber laut der intelligenten Community hier wieder der böse (:
Weil ein Mann ja soooo viel Macht hat ;} Die stelln sich das vor, als wär ne Firma ein Schlachtzug. Und er is der Schlachtzugleiter und kann ohne Umstände einfach draufloskicken.




> Für mich liest sich das alles, liebe Belphega, wie ein Aufjaulen eines getroffenen WoW-fangirls/-boys, dessen (frei nach Stancer) "heiliger Gral" besudelt wird.



Ganz im Gegenteil (:
Ich finds auch schwach was aus WoW geworden ist. Ich finds auch schade dass so wenig dagegen getan wird. Aber ich find ihn toll. Der macht halt seinen Job.. was will man da groß meckern.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hat er nie gesagt du Hund.



Damit ist dein Account nach 1600 Posts erstmal futsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/reported


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Damit ist dein Account nach 1600 Posts erstmal futsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Na wie du meinst

"Du Hund" is für mich mal wirklich keine Beleidigung.
Wär ich auf Beleidigung aufsgewesen, hätte mein Wortschatz wohl zahlreiche bessere Ausdrücke raus gelassen.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil (:
> Ich finds auch schwach was aus WoW geworden ist. Ich finds auch schade dass so wenig dagegen getan wird. Aber ich find ihn toll. Der macht halt seinen Job.. was will man da groß meckern.



Genauso wie der Müllmann, der täglich deinen Schund entsorgt. Und dem schüttelst du auch nicht die Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Na wie du meinst
> 
> "Du Hund" is für mich mal wirklich keine Beleidigung.
> Wär ich auf Beleidigung aufsgewesen, hätte mein Wortschatz wohl zahlreiche bessere Ausdrücke raus gelassen.


Und wie soll man das dann verstehen? Erklärs mir bitte.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Genauso wie der Müllmann, der täglich deinen Schund entsorgt. Und dem schüttelst du auch nicht die Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.o vor dem hab ich aber auch Respekt.
Allein schon dass er sich den Job antut.

Ich war gestern mit einem im TS der beruflich Bestatter is.
Vor dem hab ich genauso meinen Respekt.

Respekt hab ich vor allen Leuten, die ein Ziel verfolgen.
Und damit mein ich nicht ingame-Ziele oder sowas.. sondern richtige Ziele im realen Leben.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und wie soll man das dann verstehen? Erklärs mir bitte.




@all sry für offtopic:

Wenn ich mich mit jemandem unterhalte, bei dem ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen muss dass ein Gespräch mit nem Stein nen gebildeteren Inhalt hat - und dieser sogar noch irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt die absolut absurd sind ->

dann hab ich deutlich bessere Ausdrücke um ihm zu sagen was ich von ihm halte.
Online tu ich das aber nicht. Weils nur in flame ausarten würde, ein Bann kommen würde und ich ihn ja im realen Leben gar nicht kenne.

Deshalb "Du Hund!" - das isn Ausdruck ala "Du naiver Poster! Denk nicht so primitiv, sondern erkundig dich mal!"

Find ich jetzt.. nicht schlimm.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> O.o vor dem hab ich aber auch Respekt.
> Allein schon dass er sich den Job antut.



Sorry, aber das klingt für mich so: "Hey, Respekt dass du dir diesen Job antust. Ich könnte es nicht." - na wenn der dann keine Freudensprünge macht, weiß ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Natar (16. September 2009)

> Wenn ich mich mit jemandem unterhalte, bei dem ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen muss dass ein Gespräch mit nem Stein nen gebildeteren Inhalt hat -und dieser sogar noch irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt die absolut absurd sind ->



Oder einfach eine andere Meinung hat, was auch absolut erlaubt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gute diskussionsweise: Seine Behauptungen als naiv, absurd und idiotisch hinstellen, gepaart mit einem aggresiven umgangston und tiernamen

/slap


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das klingt für mich so: "Hey, Respekt dass du dir diesen Job antust. Ich könnte es nicht." - na wenn der dann keine Freudensprünge macht, weiß ich auch nicht ...



 öhm

Ich würd den Job nicht machen, ganz einfach.
Ich finds toll dass es Leute gibt, welche den Job sogar aus Freude machen.
Unser Müllabfuhr-Fahrer hier, macht das schon seit über 15 Jahren und ist in nem Familienbetrieb. Der is da Stolz drauf.

Und da is nix abwertendes dabei.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> "Du naiver Poster! Denk nicht so primitiv, sondern erkundig dich mal!"
> 
> Find ich jetzt.. nicht schlimm.



Nimms mir nicht übel, aber da bist du die Einzige, die "Du Hund!" so interpretiert.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Seine Behauptungen als naiv, absurd und idiotisch hinstellen



Er behauptet dass der Herr um dens hier geht

-seine Mitarbeiter nicht gut behandelt
-ihnen jegliche Arbeitsfreude nimmt
-ständig Leute rauswirft etc

...

Das sind naive und absurde Behauptungen.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> Ich würd den Job nicht machen, ganz einfach.
> Ich finds toll dass es Leute gibt, welche den Job sogar aus Freude machen.
> ...


Du hast wortwörtlich "antust" geschrieben und offensichtlich auch gemeint. Das IST abwertend. Und versuch jetzt bitte nicht, uns jetzt auch noch deine Definition dieses Wortes schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber da bist du die Einzige, die "Du Hund!" so interpretiert.



Und wie interpretierst dus? O.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG! Hunde -.-
Als hätte ich ihn als Sau bezeichnet ey.. nö.. nur als Hund.
Und das is jetz wohl wirklich nicht grad böse.


----------



## Sin (16. September 2009)

Führt ihr hier eine Privatdiskussion? ^^

Ich sag mal so: Der effektivste Weg einer Firma zu zeigen, dass man mit ihrer Firmenpolitik nicht zufrieden ist, ist und bleibt nunmal der Konsumverzicht. Doch leider sind die meisten Spieler blind, und lassen sich weiterhin fröhlich melken.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du hast wortwörtlich "antust" geschrieben und offensichtlich auch gemeint. Das IST abwertend. Und versuch jetzt bitte nicht, uns jetzt auch noch deine Definition dieses Wortes schmackhaft zu machen.




o.O

Irgendwie gehts heute nicht so recht mim denken.

Ich kann auch sagen "Ich würd mir ne Chemotherapie nicht antun".
Oder "Ich würd mir die Arbeit von nem großen Haus nicht antun".
"Ich würde mir die Arbeit nicht antun, die ein Pferd macht.
"Ich würde es mir nicht antun, ein Buch zu schreiben".

und:

"Ich würde es mir nicht antun, als Straßenfegerin zu arbeiten".

.. abwertend?


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

hmm..

moment... seit wann is dieser Kotick da im Amt? 2008? hmhm... beschwert sich seitdem nicht jeder, dass WoW immer massenkompatibler und weichgespülter wird? Ok, es zocken viele... weil immer neue Leute rangeschwemmt werden, die vorher nicht da waren.

Quantität statt Qualität - und das mMn erst, seit Activision dabei is...

und eh... "du hund": 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und wie interpretierst dus? O.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also jetzt machst du dich lächerlich. Schmeißt du mit diesem Begriff in deinem alltäglichen Leben auch so um dich, wenn jemanad für dich naiv ist? Das glaub ich dir einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Soooo ich hab jetzt ne riesen Post wieder gelöscht nach dem ich zwischendrin vom "arbeiten mal wieder abgelenkt wurde" und dann gesehen habe was hier vor sich geht!

Vorschlag: Unterhalten wir uns per PM weiter Belphega, ich hab kein Interesse daran, das du hier öffentlich "angegriffen" oder "verbal zerissen" wirst!

Ok?


----------



## Cørradø (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, dass er nicht der Grund für den Verlauf von WoW ist.


Inzwischen schon. Seit wann wurde die "mainstreamtauglichkeit" vollends ad absurdum getrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Er ist ein normaler Geschäftsmann der den Geldfluss sieht. Der interessiert sich nicht für das Spiel - sondern lediglich für den Verkaufserfolg. Das ist sein Job. Da kann niemand böse sein.


Da liegt das Problem.
Mit dem böse sein oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten... zugegeben.



> Das is wie.. mit Bill Gates. Bill Gates scheffelt Kohle ohne Ende, obwohl er eigentlich gar nix mehr tut.


Ich würd ihn jetzt nicht mit der nächsten Ikone vergleichen (Gates hat immerhin mal zündende Ideen gehabt - sowas SOLL ja belohnt werden!), aber im großen und ganzen ists halt wichtig zu sehen, dass er keine treibende oder gar kreative, schaffende Kraft ist oder sogar jemals war sondern nur der Kassierer, wie du sagst: "Geschäftsmann, der den Geldfluss sieht".
Er hat nicht in der Garage seiner Grossmutter eine Innovation entwickelt und mit n paar Öre startkapital aus dem nichts etwas geschaffen, dass die Welt verändert hat. Er ist der Kassierer und macht dabei nen guten Schnitt.



> Das macht er aber gut. Die Leute kaufen es nachwievor.
> Und er tut das, wofür er da ist. Geld scheffeln.


/sign



> Jeder hier würde es ihm gleich tun, wäre er an seiner Stelle.


Gefährliches Beispiel, aber Ex-Porsche-Chef Wideking hat 50% seiner "Abfindung" an caritative Vereinigungen gespendet.



> Er kündigt sie nicht - sondern die Personalabteilung.
> Und auch die müssen sich an Gesetze halten.


Das ist imho etwas blauäugig. Die Personalabteilung kündigt ja nicht weil ihnen grad danach ist... ^^
Ist gleichzeitig richtig süß, dass du anscheiend so naiv bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ganz im Gegenteil (:
> Ich finds auch schwach was aus WoW geworden ist. Ich finds auch schade dass so wenig dagegen getan wird.


Das beruhigt mich ungemein.



> Aber ich find ihn toll.


Hach ja... Geld macht sexy... die jungen Dinger mal wieder *seufz*
Du findest also "Jabba the Hutt Jr." toll...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Belphega schrieb:


> Na wie du meinst
> 
> "Du Hund" is für mich mal wirklich keine Beleidigung.
> Wär ich auf Beleidigung aufsgewesen, hätte mein Wortschatz wohl zahlreiche bessere Ausdrücke raus gelassen.


Das bestreitet niemand.
Ich denk erstmal das kann Scrätcher ab und zum anderen findet ders am Ende sogar noch geil, wenn man ihn beschimpft und Tiernamen gibt ö_Ö  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Gefährliches Beispiel, aber Ex-Porsche-Chef Wideking hat 50% seiner "Abfindung" an caritative Vereinigungen gespendet.



Was der Ex-Porsche-Chef mit seinem Geld gemacht hat, wissn wir nur weil Porsche vorm Ruin war.
Und was Herr Activision-Cheffe mit seinem Geld macht, bekommen wir gar nicht mit (:
Der is nicht son großes Tier, als dass sich die ganze Welt für ihn interessiert.





> Hach ja... Geld macht sexy... die jungen Dinger mal wieder *seufz*
> Du findest also "Jabba the Hutt Jr." toll...
> 
> 
> ...



Wäääääääh ^^





> Das bestreitet niemand.
> Ich denk erstmal das kann Scrätcher ab und zum anderen findet ders am Ende sogar noch geil, wenn man ihn beschimpft und Tiernamen gibt ö_Ö



Na eben ;D


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2009)

Hund kann durchaus als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden. Setzt es die Person doch mit einem Tier (niederen Kreatur) gleich und sowas ist gegen die Menschenwürde.

Richtig ist aber auch, das "Hund" als synoym für einen Charakterzug verwendet wird. So steht z.b. Ratte für Hinterhältigkeit, Esel für Dummheit/Sturheit und Huhn für Feigheit.

Hund bin ich mir nicht sicher aber meine es steht für Unterwürfigkeit wobei es da Unterschiede gibt. "Treuer Hund" bedeutet z.b. Anhänglichkeit, "Alter Hund" steht für sehr erfahren ("Auf dem Gebiet ist er ein alter Hund"),  Schweinehund ist aber eine reine Beleidigung.
Im Sprachgebrauch wird Hund aber tatsächlich eher als Schimpfwort benutzt und muss demnach auch so gedeutet werden !!! Demnach ist der Report durchaus berechtigt, wenn man sich dadurch in seiner Würde verletzt fühlt !!!


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Schweinehund ist aber eine reine Beleidigung.
> Im Sprachgebrauch wird Hund aber tatsächlich eher als Schimpfwort benutzt und muss demnach auch so gedeutet werden !!! Demnach ist der Report durchaus berechtigt, wenn man sich dadurch in seiner Würde verletzt fühlt !!!




O.o omg, was gehtn.. mensch ihr seid ja kleinlich heute.
Geht mal nen Kaffe holn oder eine Rauchen und kommt mal wieder ein bisschen runter.

Ich hab nix von Schweinehund gesagt (zudem "Schwein"ehund, ja mit dem Schwein in Verbindung steht und deshalb ein Schimpfwort wäre). Auch nicht Sauhund oder ähnliches. KEIN Schimpfwort.

Also hier in Tirol ist "du Hund" im täglichen Wortgebrauch vorhanden.

Du Hund! Da ruft schon die ganze Zeit jemand für dich an!

Du Hund! Ich warte schon seit 5 Minuten auf dich.

Du Hund! Warum sagst du mir das denn nicht früher.


...nada Beleidigung.
Aber reportet meinetwegen o.O
Ich sehe Null Grund dafür. Aber is wohl jedem das seine.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Ab hier war ich mir dann sicher: Irgendwer hat Drogen ins Trinkwasser gemacht! Die spinnen heute alle! XD



Cørradø schrieb:


> Das bestreitet niemand.
> Ich denk erstmal das kann Scrätcher ab und zum anderen findet ders am Ende sogar noch geil, wenn man ihn beschimpft und Tiernamen gibt ö_Ö
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ja! Gib mir Tiernamen und versohl mir mein Hinterteil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Belphega schrieb:


> Na eben ;D



Schonwieder ne Unterstellung! DU lernst es auch nicht....



Stancer schrieb:


> Hund kann durchaus als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden. Setzt es die Person doch mit einem Tier (niederen Kreatur) gleich und sowas ist gegen die Menschenwürde.
> 
> Hund bin ich mir nicht sicher aber meine es steht für Unterwürfigkeit wobei es da Unterschiede gibt. "Treuer Hund" bedeutet z.b. Anhänglichkeit, "Alter Hund" steht für sehr erfahren ("Auf dem Gebiet ist er ein alter Hund"),  Schweinehund ist aber eine reine Beleidigung.
> Im Sprachgebrauch wird Hund aber tatsächlich eher als Schimpfwort benutzt und muss demnach auch so gedeutet werden !!! Demnach ist der Report durchaus berechtigt, wenn man sich dadurch in seiner Würde verletzt fühlt !!!



Naja ich seh das locker wenns von so einem naiven Ding kommt! 

Ausserdem (ich lach mich weg) beim Bund war ich tatsächlich "Kettenhund"! Wer dort war verstehts! Der Rest muß mit dem Fragezeichen überm Kopf leben! oO

Nee ich zieh mich hier zurück! Öffentlich wird die Diskussion zu "unsachlich" geführt, PM kam keine, also kanns nicht so wichtig sein!^


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2009)

Ich wollte ja nur aufklären ob Hund ne Beleidigung ist oder nicht. Ich würde sowas auch nie als Beleidigung auffassen. 
Verglichen was manch andere teilweise in dem Forum von sich geben ist Hund auf Buffed.de bezogen sicher keine Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss da schon ziemlich kleinlich sein aber wenn sich jemand dadurch verletzt fühlt ist dies sein gutes Recht sich darüber zu beschweren !


----------



## Sin (16. September 2009)

Hmm ich seh Hund eigentlich nicht als Beleidigung an. 

Oder würdet ihr sowas al Beleidung sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei wenn man sich das betrachtet schon eher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem bin ich mir nicht sicher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Scheiße Leute...


Frage Bel:

Du findest echt einen Typen toll, der mit voller Absicht Selbstmorde, Psychische Krankheiten, Ausgebrannte und Kaputte Menschen in Kauf nimmt?
VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE DU REDEST VON MENSCHEN NICHT VON MASCHINEN!

Wie kann man nur so dermaßen abgehoben sowas für toll befinden!
Ich hoffe für dich ernsthaft, das du dir diesen Thread nur zu Spaßzwecken und Dummheiten ausgesucht hast, solche eine triefende Menschenverachtung und hochlobung für extrem Qualitätsfeindlichkeit und Menschenfeindlichkeit kann echt nicht sein!
Du redest hier von Menschlichen Individuen und nicht von seelenlosen Maschinen! Nicht von austauschbarer Ware!
Angst, Hass, Kleingläubigkeit und Schwarzseherei haben NICHTS aber auch GARNICHTS in einer Firma verloren (sie haben generell nichts in der Gesellschaft verloren) das einzige was du damit erreichst ist nicht Gewinnmaximierung sondern Arbeiter-Dezimierung auf dem einen Weg oder dem anderen, wenn nicht ihre Verträge einem Sklavenhandel gleich kommen, was ich dem arroganten Arschloch da auch noch zutrauen würde...

Ich kanns echt nicht verstehen wie man so freimütig und auch noch euphorisch über das Kaputtmachen von Menschen sein kann... ich hoffe wirklich das du niemals jemals eine leitende Position haben wirst, zum Schutze der Arbeiter!


Und "Du Hund!" ist definitiv eine Beleidigung...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du findest echt einen Typen toll, der mit voller Absicht Selbstmorde, Psychische Krankheiten, Ausgebrannte und Kaputte Menschen in Kauf nimmt?
> VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE DU REDEST VON MENSCHEN NICHT VON MASCHINEN!




O.o was laberst denn du schon wieder.. mannomann..

Der Typ ist nicht der Grund, dass Leute an WoW sterben.
Die sind selber Schuld dran.

Nur weil jemand Messer für die Küche erfindet, iser auch nicht schuld daran, wenn jemand mit diesen Messern Leute absticht. Der Kerl kann da mal absolut gar nichts dafür.



> Ich kanns echt nicht verstehen wie man so freimütig und auch noch euphorisch über das Kaputtmachen von Menschen sein kann... ich hoffe wirklich das du niemals jemals eine leitende Position haben wirst, zum Schutze der Arbeiter!



.. du hast den Thread nicht kapiert. Noch weniger meine Posts.
Es geht hier nicht um Menschen die an WoW zugrunde gehen, sondern darum dass er nur aufs Geld schaffeln aus is. Jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Er ist nicht dafür da, dass er kranke Leute heilt..



> Und "Du Hund!" ist definitiv eine Beleidigung...



Ach ja? Ich bin auchn Hund. Ne richtige Hündin sogar.
Mist jetz hab ich mich aber Beleidigt O.o *mit der Pfote hinterm Ohr kraul*


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Btw -> mit voller Absicht?

omg .. glaubst du der Arbeitet als Cheffe von Activision, weil er Leute umbringen will?
Das is ne Unterstellung als wär er ein Mörder.. pass mal besser auf was du hier von dir gibst.


----------



## Elicios (16. September 2009)

Ehrliche Aussage von Kotick! Der gute Mann muss ja schließlich sein Geschäft am laufen halten! Jedoch den Part mit seinen Angestellten hätte er anders Formulieren können! 

Na, solange er für ein "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2" keine Onlinegebühren Verlangt ist mir so was von schnurz egal! Ach ja, das läuft ja alles auf privaten Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Hund
Aber es ist immer wieder lustig als ehm. WoW-Spieler  hier in der Community vorbei zu schauen! Kenne keine andere Community, die sich gegenseitig so oft ans Bein bisst und wegen jedem Scheiss „/reported“! Sry, aber wenn mir nach lachen zumute ist, ist dies meine erste Adresse um meine gelüste zu befriedigen!

Aber mal ehrlich, die Definition von Hund im Sprachgebrauch variiert je nach Bundesland etc. in Bayern ist zum Beispiel ein „Du Arschloch“ kein Schimpfwort, während ein „Sie Arschloch“ eines ist! Sucht es Euch aus ob man nu in euren Kulturkreis beschimpft worden ist, oder nicht!

Natürlich kann man das ganze auch aus einen anderen Blickwinkel betrachten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDoV2KBkVjg


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> O.o was laberst denn du schon wieder.. mannomann..
> 
> Der Typ ist nicht der Grund, dass Leute an WoW sterben.
> Die sind selber Schuld dran.
> ...






Belphega schrieb:


> Btw -> mit voller Absicht?
> 
> omg .. glaubst du der Arbeitet als Cheffe von Activision, weil er Leute umbringen will?
> Das is ne Unterstellung als wär er ein Mörder.. pass mal besser auf was du hier von dir gibst.




Du hast absolut NICHTS verstanden... was mich ehrlich gesagt nicht verwundert... es geht mir nicht um die Spieler SONDERN UM DIE VERDAMMTEN ARBEITER IN DER FIRMA! Aber wie gesagt, bei deiner Euphorie über den Typen wundert es mich nicht, dass du nicht an sie denkst sondern nur an den Kunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn er freimütig solch eine Atmosphäre sogar als etwas gutes und erstrebenswertes anpreist und vermutlich sogar noch verschärft, nimmt er in Kauf das sowas passiert, das ist mind. genauso schlimm als würde er selbst das Messer nehmen und sie selbst umbringen...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Silit

Es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du hier redest.


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Leute wo lebt ihr? (:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Dann verweise mal bitte auf die Quellen, wo du deine geistigen Ergüsse her hast.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dann verweise mal bitte auf die Quellen, wo du deine geistigen Ergüsse her hast.



dazu brauchst du tatsächlich Quellen?

Ist klar das jedem Spiel irgendwann die Luft ausgeht, dass man in Wow für Geld immer machen kann was nur bedeuten kann: Es wird gerade nochmal rausgepresst, was rauszupressen ist!


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist klar das jedem Spiel irgendwann die Luft ausgeht, dass man in Wow für Geld immer machen kann was nur bedeuten kann: Es wird gerade nochmal rausgepresst, was rauszupressen ist!



Exakt - und dazu brauchts keine Quellen sondern nur offene Augen.

1) verbilligte "Packages" von WoW-Codes. In Battlechests. Pro Verkauf = 1 neuer Account

2) "Wirb einen Freund" - 3fach-EP setzt einen neuen Account voraus.  Genug spieler haben deshalb schon 2-3 Accounts, fürs zhevra oder um ihre Twinks am Mainaccount schneller zu leveln.

3) Collectors-Editions mit Bonus-Pets. Jede gekaufte = 1 neuer Account

4) Rolle der Auferstehung -> ergo 1 Account kommt wieder zurück

Und jetzt das nonplusultra -> hab ich übrigens selber 1x gemacht:

1 Monat WoW = 12 Euro (mit Abo)
1 WoW-Account (classic) = 10 Euro

Für "werbt einen Freund" gibts ein Gratis Monat.

Also im Endeffekt -> zweiten cd-key kaufen, sich selber werben bedeutet:

man spart sich 2 Euro im monat, hat 3fach EP -> und blizz hat 1 account mehr.
zhevra gibts halt nicht weil man den zweiten account nicht nachlädt ;} aber das is eh doof.
__

Zahlreiche Maßnahmen zur Accounterstellung..
Schnelleres Leveln. Einfachere Quests. Billigeres Spiel.
Neuanfänger haben es in WoW einfacher als in anderen Spielen -> mehr Accounts.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Exakt - und dazu brauchts keine Quellen sondern nur offene Augen.



Dann mach mir mal den Gefallen und richte deine Augen auf die Weltwirtschaft & Politik! Du scheinst von Handlungen aufs Ziel schliesen zu können ohne die Quellen zu kennen. 

Nutze mal deine Eigenschaft! Das Ergebnis könnte ernüchternd sein!

Und dann wirst du feststellen, das dieses Ergebnis eben daher kommt, weil es manchen Menschen nicht reicht viel zu haben, sondern sie wollen soviel wie möglich!

Das ist der Augenblick wo man so ein verhalten eben auch im "kleinen" verurteilt, wo wir dann wieder in diesem Thread landen würden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Dann halte ich dagegen und sage WoW wird auch noch in 10 Jahren gespielt und es wird in 10 Jahren immer noch Gewinn bringen!


----------



## TobyDD (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die Hälfte von euch weiß nichtmal was Arbeit is (Schüler/Arbeitslose/Arbeitsmuffel) und macht hier einen auf toller Hecht. Ihr hab keinen Plan, was der Kerl im gegensatz zu euch drauf hat.



Mit diesem Satz hast du dich endgültig disqualifiziert.
Wenn du über User, die du nicht kennst so herziehen musst, bitte... dann wundert mich deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Herrn Kotnik auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Ab sofort geht diese Diskussion ohne Spam und Beleidigungen weiter oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dann halte ich dagegen und sage WoW wird auch noch in 10 Jahren gespielt und es wird in 10 Jahren immer noch Gewinn bringen!


WENN es dann noch läuft MUSS es zwangsweise Gewinn abwerfen, ansonsten würds ja nicht mehr zu Blizzards Firmenpolitik passen und sie hätten dem Game schon lange den Hahn abgedreht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

TobyDD schrieb:


> Mit diesem Satz hast du dich endgültig disqualifiziert.
> Wenn du über User, die du nicht kennst so herziehen musst, bitte... dann wundert mich deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Herrn Kotnik auch nicht mehr.



Es tut mir Leid, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstelln dass unter all den Buffed-Usern ein hohes Tier dabei ist. Meinetwegen Menschen, denen es finanziell gut geht - ja. Aber bestimmt keine Über-Drüber Flieger.

Was mich an dem Thread hier stört, ist die Tatsache dass keiner kapieren will, dass er nicht allein an alldem verantwortlich ist. Ihm wurde hier schon vorgeworfen dass er ein Arschloch ist, dass er absichtlich Leute "umbringt", dass er seine Mitarbeiter wie Dreck behandelt. Etc.

Das ist unrealistisch.
Zudem kenn ihn doch keiner.
__

Und wisst ihr was mir zu dem Thread schon die ganze Zeit am Herzen liegt?
DAS ist der Grund warum Politiker lügen.

Hätte er jetz gesagt "ja, wir investieren jetz ein paar Millionen Dollar mehr in die Entwicklung von WoW" dann wärn natürlich alle total aus dem Häuschen gewesen und wenn nichts passiert wäre, wärs egal gewesen.

Aber er sagt "es ist nunmal SO dass wir jetzt andere seiten aufziehn"
Er sagt die Wahrheit. Und jetzt wird mächtig protestiert.
__

Politiker sagen vor den Wahlen auch "wir bringen mehr Arbeitsplätze!!!"
obwohl sie genau wissen dass sie es nicht schaffen. Sie lügen.
Wären sie wie er, würden sie sagen "wir könnten uns bemühen an Arbeitsplätzen zu arbeiten, aber es werden harte Zeiten kommen und nichts ist sicher".

Und die Leute sind dann so dumm und wählen sie, weil sie immer das nehmen, was sie grad hören wolln. Würden die die Wahrheit sagen, will sie keiner mehr.
__

Die Menschheit zieht gut gezogene Lügen, der vollkommenen Wahrheit einfach vor.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hat er nie gesagt du Hund.
> Hör doch mal zu und interpretier ohne "ooooh stöööhn wow" im Kopf zu haben.
> Er sagt lediglich dass der Spaß jetzt mal zurückgeschraubt wird.
> Und? Welche Firma kann sich während der Arbeitszeit schon Spaß erlauben?
> Geh Arbeiten und lerne die Realität kennen!



Ich glaube nicht, dass man sich während der Arbeit Spaß erlauben kann, ich denke man MUSS ihn sich erlauben.

Ganz offensichtlich hast du aber eine sehr eigene Auffassung von Spaß.
Spaß auf Arbeit bedeutet nicht, dass jeder mach was er will, lachend durch die Gänge hechelt und seine Mitarbeiter mit Papierfliegern beschmeisst.

Spaß bedeutet, dass einem nicht nur die Arbeitsinhalte Spaß machen (dafür sorgt man ja in der Regel selber durch die Berufswahl), sonder auch das Arbeitsumfeld.

Dazu auch aus der FAZ von heute



> 20. Juli 2007 Verschiedende französische Großunternehmen sind derzeit von einer Selbstmord-Serie betroffen. Dies löst mittlerweile auch in der Staatsspitze Besorgnis aus. Präsident Nicolas Sarkozy sei &#8222;sehr betroffen&#8220; über die Fälle von Selbsttötung am Arbeitsplatz, sagte sein Sprecher David Martinon am Freitag in Paris. Der Präsident wolle, dass die Selbstmorde genau untersucht würden, um &#8222;Abhilfe für diese Probleme zu schaffen&#8220;.



Ich hoffe ganz inständig, dass du nie für Untergeben verantwortlich sein wirst.


Ach ja und um Unterstellungen zuvor zu kommen. Ich arbeite seit 26 Jahren in verschiedenen Bereichen.
Und Hund ist eine Beleidigung. Steh wenigstens dazu.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

LOL das kann nicht dein Ernst sein?

Jetzt willst du auch noch entschuldigen warum Politiker lügen, ich glaub jetzt ist wirklich alles durchgebrannt...

Das ist wirklich... OH MEIN GOTT!
Ich glaube es einfach nicht... echt, das ist einfach zu geil um wahr zu sein!

Ich mein... liest du auch mal was du da schreibst? "Natürlich lügen sie alle, beschwert sich doch sonst jeder!" 
Gott, mir fehlen echt die Worte dazu...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Du hast mich etwas falsch aufgefasst (:
Ein paar Leute hier haben es nur so dargestellt, als würde bei Blizzard alles lockermio ablaufen und der gute alte Herr würde jetzt allen den Hahn abdrehen. "Rauswerfen" will er sie und "ihnen jeglichen Spaß" nehmen. Er wird sie "demotivieren" und aus ihnen "Arbeitsmaschinen" machen.

Und mit dem oben, wollte ich nur sagen, dass man seinen Satz unterschiedlich interpretieren kann.
Entweder als den, für den ihn einige halten:

"Ich werd die Mitarbeiter jetzt anfangen zu drillen. Die solln schaffen schaffen schaffen, für das Geld das sie bekommen. Kein Spaß mehr - Arbeit! nur noch Arbeit!"

oder so wie ich ihn auffasse:

"Langsam werden wir unsere Arbeitsmoral etwas umkrempeln. Es muss viel Zeit und Arbeit in die neuen Projekte investiert werden und es soll was vorran gehn - dass den Kunden was geboten werden kann".
__


Und zum "Hund" nochmal.
Der, den ich "Hund" genannt hab, hat mich "Ding" genannt. Wir habn uns bereits via PM ausgetauscht und lachen beide darüber.

"Hund" ist im tiroler Sprachgebrauch ein normales Wort, das zum "Aufziehen" von jemandem verwendet wird. Zum "Necken". Aber nicht zum beleidigen.

Wie schon vorher gesagt. Es gibt zahlreiche Wörter um beleidigend zu sein - aber "Hund" fass ich da nicht mit ein.
__



@Silit:

Nein.. ich entschuldige hier gar nix.. *seufz*
Ich sag lediglich, dass es der Grund dafür ist.
Aber das hast du ja nicht verstanden.

Flame on - aber via PM bitte.
Mit dir kann und will ich einfach nicht reden, es tut mir leid.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Nein du sagst: Wenn man die Wahrheit sagt, beschweren sich doch nur alle total, deshalb Lügen die da... 

Das ist eine Astreine Entschuldigung für deren handeln, weil die ja nicht wollen das sich alle beschweren müssen und natürlich auch die Wiederwahl im Blick steht (oder nur das)...

Und es ist ziemlich klar, wenn er sagt "Ich will den Spaß aus der Branche vertreiben", dass er nicht damit meint "Ein bissl mal die Ärmel hochkrempeln"

So extrem Naiv kann man nicht sein!

Abgesehen davon wäre es schön, wenn du nicht immer nur sagen würdest das man es nicht verstanden hätte, wenn man dir nicht zustimmt oder Gott Bewahre sich sogar gegen dich stellt... es kommt nicht unbedingt toll rüber nur mit "Du argumentierst dagegen? Dann hast du es nur nicht verstanden!" zu kommen...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein du sagst: Wenn man die Wahrheit sagt, beschweren sich doch nur alle total, deshalb Lügen die da...



Nix Entschuldigung - das ist eine Tatsache.



> Und es ist ziemlich klar, wenn er sagt "Ich will den Spaß aus der Branche vertreiben", dass er nicht damit meint "Ein bissl mal die Ärmel hochkrempeln"
> 
> So extrem Naiv kann man nicht sein!



Du musst es ja wissen, du kennst ihn ja so wahnsinnig gut.
Weißt du was? Guck dir einfach mal an wies mit WoW und Blizzard weiter geht.
Es wird NIX anders werden. Genau gar NIX.

Aber ne, besser mimimi "woah er is so ein verdammtes arschloch der leute umbringt" rumposten ne?

Gut machst du das! Immer weiter so!


..

Und jetz lass mich in Ruhe.
Laber mich einfach nimmer an im Thread - unterhalte dich mit sonst wem über das Thema hier aber auf so nen Unsinn hab ich wirklich keinen Bock.. "Er isn Mörder" "Er bringt absichtlich Leute um" "Er lässt für Geld Leute sterben"... *kopf schüttel*


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> oder so wie ich ihn auffasse:
> 
> *"Langsam werden wir unsere Arbeitsmoral etwas umkrempeln. Es muss viel Zeit und Arbeit in die neuen Projekte investiert werden und es soll was vorran gehn - dass den Kunden was geboten werden kann".*




Verschiedene Interpretationen in alle Ehren,
aber um aus 



> *Kotick sagte, er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht, um "den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen" zu vertreiben.*



das herauszulesen was du geschrieben hast bedarf es doch ein Höchstmaß an wohlwollender Phantasie um es mal ganz vorsichtig und diplomatisch auszudrücken.


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2009)

> "Langsam werden wir unsere Arbeitsmoral etwas umkrempeln. Es muss viel Zeit und Arbeit in die neuen Projekte investiert werden und es soll was vorran gehn - dass den Kunden was geboten werden kann".



Tja, leider merkt man z.Z. nur zu deutlich das er das Ganze nicht veranstaltet um uns Kunden mehr zu bieten... sei's in WoW das xte neue Skin für schon lange vorhandene Mounts als Belohnung im neuen Patch, oder Starcraft 2 ohne Lan-Unterstützung, ich seh nicht wirklich wo denn mehr Qualität für uns rauspringen soll?


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Und wenn die Medien jetz schreiben das sich 90% der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter in nem Plantschbecken versteckt glaubst dus auch?

Es wird doch ständig alles dramatisiert.
Es werden Dinge gesagt die falsch ausgedrückt sind.
Es werden Dinge spekuliert die keinen Boden haben.

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst dass er es wirklich so gemeint hat und das auch noch öffentlich sagt?!


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst dass er es wirklich so gemeint hat und das auch noch öffentlich sagt?!



Nun über diese Meldung diskutieren wir hier.
Wenn ich der Meldung an sich nicht trauen kann wäre die Diskussion natürlich sinnlos.

Aber schön zu hören, dass es zumindest auch für dich undenkbar scheint, dass er das gesagt haben könnte.
Das freut mich.


----------



## ShaPhan (16. September 2009)

Leute um ein Milliardenunternehmen zu führen braucht man emotionslose Härte.

Das ist so und wird immer so sein.
Sämtliche erfolgreiche Unternehmen haben solche "harten" Manager an der Spitze oder sie gehen ein.

Und P.S. irgendwo hier hab ich gelesen, daß Bill sein Geld mit ein paar Ideen wert ist.

Dann ist unser Freund Robert das genauso wert, denn ohne Ihn würde es Activision nicht mehr geben.
( Hat den Publisher nämlich vor dem Ruin gerettet !!! )

Hab sogar noch den alten Beitrag gefunden undefined


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber schön zu hören, dass es zumindest auch für dich undenkbar scheint, dass er das gesagt haben könnte.
> Das freut mich.




Du, Kotick hat schon so manche Dinge gesagt die verdammt unüberlegt waren.

"Spiele wie WoW werden für Männer zwischen 16 und 35 entwickelt, die keine Frau abkriegen und Samstagabends vereinsamt zuhause sitzen".

"Ich will dass meine Mitarbeiter Angst vor der Wirtschaftskriese haben. So kann man nämlich ihr gesamtes Potential rausholn"
__

Ja - ja verdammt, er hat wirklich scheiß Kommentare abgelassen.
Aber seine Rechnung geht sowas von auf..
Er zwingt niemanden zum arbeiten, jeder könnte jederzeit kündigen. Er macht nichts illegales. 
Er ist nur verdammt streng. Und das macht ihn so erfolgreich.

Wusstest du dass Guitar Hero von ihm ist?
Er wollte das nicht produziern um ein tolles Spiel zu machen.
Er wollte ein Spiel das 50$ kostet, aber im Endeffekt 500$ einbringt.
Und das hat perfekt geklappt..

Spiel 50 Euro.. Gitarre 100 Euro.. Drums 100 Euro.. Erweiterung 50 Euro.. nächste Erweiterung...

Er macht seine Arbeit perfekt.
Er ist -wie schon angemerkt- verdammt streng - aber das ist seine Erfolgsstrategie.
Und jeder springt wie er es will. Das kann keiner abstreiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nix Entschuldigung - das ist eine Tatsache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dir kann ich das selbe sagen: Du kennst ihn ja so wahnsinnig gut...
Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass sich was an WoW ändert... es interessiert mich nichtmal das Spiel... es geht mir um die Leben der Arbeiter, mit denen der gute Herr da herumspielt!

Nur weil er Geld hat, ist er nicht unfehlbar oder seine Entscheidungen sind geheiligt oder immer nur richtig!
Es macht ihn nicht unverwundbar oder immun dagegen!
Er baut Scheiße mit den Leben von Arbeitern, wozu das führt zeigt die Selbstmordserie in Frankreich!
Und es ist verdammtnochmal nur Glück das wir davon überhaupt erfahren, sowas wird normalerweise einfach totgeschwiegen von Firmen, bringt schlechte Publicity!

Du solltest mal deine verdammte Rosarote Brille ihm gegenüber absetzen! Ja schön er ist ein erfolgreicher Manager aber das erlaubt ihm noch lange nicht so mit dem Leben von Menschen zu spielen oder sie als austauschbare Ware zu betrachten!

Und wie du aus GLASKLAREN Aussagen seinerseits eine verweichlichte Glücksbärchie version sehen willst, dass musst du mir auch noch mal erklären...
Jeder der noch ganz bei Sinnen ist, weiß das man Spaß an der Arbeit haben MUSS wenn etwas qualitativ hochwertiges bei rumkommen soll!

Und wenn es nicht so viele hirnlose Kaufsklaven und Blizzardfanboys geben würde, würde dies auch ihm klar werden aber vielleicht ist er genau wie die Herren von Sony schon längst in seiner eigenen kleinen Welt abgedriftet...
Und selbst die Haufen von Idioten die es trotzdem kaufen, machen es NICHT richtiger oder besser!

Es ist scheiß egal ob er erfolgreich ist oder nicht!
Es geht hier um MENSCHEN und NICHT um WARE!
Und KEIN Erfolg auf Erden erlaubt es ihm sich SO zu verhalten!

Ich finde es schon SEHR traurig, dass hier wirklich damit argumentiert wird das er doch erfolgreich ist und deshalb machen kann was er will... 
Es ist wirklich sehr sehr traurig, dass es sich wirklich so sehr hineingefressen hat, dass Geld alles bedeutet... und das Arbeiter doch sowieso nur austauschbare Ware sind...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Silit


1) Vermeide Fullquotes
2) Hier sagt niemand "Er hat Geld - er hat Recht"
3) Lies dir einfach mal den Thread durch
4) Laber mich nicht mehr an.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Er zwingt niemanden zum arbeiten, jeder könnte jederzeit kündigen. Er macht nichts illegales.
> Er ist nur verdammt streng. Und das macht ihn so erfolgreich.



er ist nicht verdammt streng, er ist offensichtlich (zumindest wenn ich mit diese Äußerungen angucke) ein Misanthrop.
Das darf er natürlich sein und der Erfolg sei ihm gegönnt.
Aber als Vorbild oder Volksheld finde ich ihn daher eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Fullquote HÄHÄHÄHÄHÄ



Sorry... du sagst die ganze Zeit hier "Ist doch scheiß egal was er macht, er ist erfolgreich das zählt"...

Wenn du nicht damit klar kommst Gegenwind zu bekommen, dann solltest du dich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen!

Und verdammte Scheiße, lerne wenigstens meinen Namen richtig...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

FTD-Auszug:

*In der Branche zeigt man sich über den Coup wenig überrascht. Schon seit Jahren gilt Kotick als einer der gewieftesten Manager der Videospiele-Szene. Als er 1991 an die Spitze von Activision kam, stand das Unternehmen kurz vor dem Bankrott. Während andere Anbieter massenweise Mitarbeiter entließen, entschied sich Kotick für das Gegenteil: Er nahm vielversprechende Spieleentwickler unter Vertrag und bemühte sich um medienwirksame Partnerschaften mit berühmten Persönlichkeiten wie dem US-Skateboarding-Star Tony Hawk.

Die Strategie ging auf: Zahlten Kotick und ein Geschäftspartner 1990 noch 440.000 $, um die Kontrolle über den Vorgänger von Activision zu erlangen, liegt der Börsenwert des Konzerns inzwischen bei rund 7,5 Mrd. $. Branchenkenner sagen dem Manager mit dem jungenhaften Aussehen ein extremes Gespür für mögliche Trends nach.*


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 4) Laber mich nicht mehr an.


Ich empfehle dir erneut die Ignorefunktion.

Damit hört der Kindergarten hier bitte auf. Entweder ihr redet vernünftig miteinander oder ihr laßt euch in Ruhe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Wir wissen das er erfolgreich ist... das macht es immernoch nicht besser...


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> er ist nicht verdammt streng, er ist offensichtlich (zumindest wenn ich mit diese Äußerungen angucke) ein Misanthrop.



Er hat drei Töchter.
Er hat ne Ehefrau und hat schon Firmen vor dem Ruin gerettet.

Ich schätze, das is nicht passend für einen Misanthrop.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Ist es nicht medienwirksamer als Familienmensch zu agieren?
Mhm?

Eine Firma zu retten, macht ihn nicht zu einem Menschenfreund, er sah die $$$ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> FTD-Auszug:




Nun wenn du der Meinung bist, das geschäftlicher Erfolg quasi ein Freibrief ist öffentlich Unsinn zu reden und seine Mitarbeiter zu drangsalieren dann ist das dein gutes Recht.
Sei mir aber nicht böse wenn ich eher ein Brechreiz empfinde.
Ich denke man kann auch ein erfolgreicher Unternehmer sein (siehe auch Steve Jobs) und dabei auf Verbaldiarrhoe verzichten


----------



## ShaPhan (16. September 2009)

Du vergißt aber, ein $$$ Freund der zik Angestellte vor dem Ruin gerettet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Man sieht ja was sie jetzt erleiden dürfen ShaPhan...


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Er hat drei Töchter.
> Er hat ne Ehefrau und hat schon Firmen vor dem Ruin gerettet.
> 
> Ich schätze, das is nicht passend für einen Misanthrop.



Eine funktionierende Ehe zu haben schaffen auch Misanthropen 

Und eine Firma zu retten muss nicht aber kann auch eine rein geschäftliche Aktion sein ohne jeden emotionalen Anteil.

das besagt weder positives noch negatives


----------



## ShaPhan (16. September 2009)

Das weiß ja keiner genau von uns.

Natürlich sind diese Worte dumm gewählt und hätten nie gesagt werden dürfen.
ABER, wie es den Arbteiter in seiner Firma geht wissen wir eben nicht.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Das weiß ja keiner genau von uns.
> 
> Natürlich sind diese Worte dumm gewählt und hätten nie gesagt werden dürfen.
> ABER, wie es den Arbteiter in seiner Firma geht wissen wir eben nicht.




Und genau das ist der springende Punkt.
Ein paar verhalten sich hier wie Marktschreier. Wie am Stammtisch.

Laut Community ist er ein Mörder, ein Lügner, ein Arschloch, ein Misanthrop, ein schlechter Manager, ein Sklaventreiber.

Und - keiner hier kennt ihn 
Geld heißt Macht. Und Geld macht Feinde.
Mir tuts Leid, dass so viele versessene Spieler solche Kommentare ablassen.
Hoffentlich, kommen seine Kinder nicht auf solche Forenseiten hey.. "Dein Vater ist ein Mörder"..
__

Seine Arbeiter regen sich nicht auf. Seine Pläne gehn alle perfekt auf.
Warum hat dann die Community das Recht sich darüber aufzuregen?
Es is bis auf ein einziger Satz nix gewesen. Und es knallt wie ne Atombombe..


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Seine Arbeiter regen sich nicht auf. Seine Pläne gehn alle perfekt auf.


Sicherlich tun sie das nicht.


> Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von "Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst" zu etablieren


weil sie ANGST haben. Angst im ihre Zukunft. Er hält sie klein, hält sie in dem Glauben, dass wir in einer Wirtschaftskrise stecken und sie ohnehin so bald keinen neuen Job finden (womit er wahrscheinlich recht hat) und sie auf den Job angewiesen sind. So kann man einen Menschen prima unter Druck setzen für kleinen Lohn viel zu leisten... psychisch zerstört es die Person allerdings im Laufe der Zeit (Burnout-Syndrom z.B.).
Ja, er hat Erfolg, er ist ein toller Geschäftsmann und vielleicht ein toller Familienvater und vielleicht im privaten sogar ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse, aber ich würde ihn nicht als Chef wollen und ich wünsche es auch keinem Menschen.

Und das wichtigste: Er ist nicht der einzige, der es so macht. Mittlerweile wird die Wirtschaftskrise in vielen Firmen ausgenutzt, so offen darüber reden tun allerdings die wenigsten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Seine Arbeiter regen sich nicht auf. Seine Pläne gehn alle perfekt auf.
> Warum hat dann die Community das Recht sich darüber aufzuregen?
> Es is bis auf ein einziger Satz nix gewesen. Und es knallt wie ne Atombombe..



Wenn wir über den Heiligen nicht urteilen dürfen weil wir ihn zugegeben nicht kennen, wieso urteilst du dann über ihn in dem du weißt, dass alle seine Pläne perfekt aufgehen? Hat er dir das gemailt ?

Und bestimmt haben dir alle seine Arbeiter in einem Konferenzschaltung mitgeteilt, dass sie das alles toll finden.
Oder woher weißt du das schon wieder?

Halt dich doch einfach an deine eigenen Richtlinien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn wir über den Heiligen...



Wenn ein Post schon so abwärtend und provokant beginnt will man gar nicht mehr antworten..



> Hat er dir das gemailt ?



Nein hat er nicht, aber das sind fakten :-/ Er ist der mächstigste Spielemanager der Welt.
Er ist Activision Blizzard. Der hatte Pläne, die er mit nem Schnippen umgesetzt hat.
Ich sag ja nicht dass er Gott ist. Ich sag lediglich -

1) urteilt nicht über Menschen die ihr nicht kennt. Schon gar nicht wenn ihr sie wegen Mordes beschuldigt.

2) pickt nicht ständig auf negativen Sachen rum, sondern nehmt auch ab und zu positive Aspekte raus.

3) dass er ein perfekter geschäftsmann ist. Emotionskalt im Beruf, taktisch und strategisch einwandfrei - erzielt er genau das was er haben will. So läuft das leider mal.
__

@Lillyan

Weil sie Angst haben?

Die arbeiten nicht alle unter seiner Fuchtel. Fast keiner von denen kennt ihn.
Das isn riesiges Unternehmen - die bekommen den wahrscheinlich nicht mal zu Gesicht.

Wenn mein Cheffe zu mir sagt, dass ich nie mehr Urlaub haben werde - kann mein Abteilungsleiter trotzdem heimlich Urlaub austeilen. Wenn er etwas sagt, wird das noch lange nicht konsequent eingehalten.

Zudem kommt -> Jeder noch so kleine Arbeiter kann sich anonym wehren.
Ich wurde in meiner Einstiegszeit hier von nem Mitarbeiter sexuell belästigt, der schon mehrere Jahre hier tätig war und nen wichtigen Posten hatte. Ich weiß, dass mein Cheffe es nie geglaubt hätte.

Also bin ich zur Arbeiterkammer. Anonym.
Die haben das geregelt und mithilfe eines Tonbandes wurde der von Dienst entlassen.
Bis heute weiß bis auf meinen Chef keiner, dass es wegen mir war.
Und Chefs können btw nicht rauswerfen weil sie grad lustig sind.

Hat nicht jeder mal Angst um seinen Job?
Ihr tut doch fast so als würden da tausende Menschen vor Computern sitzen und mit Angstschweiß auf der Stirn schuften wie Sklaven :-/


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Silit
> 
> 
> 1) Vermeide Fullquotes
> ...





Belphega schrieb:


> Wenn ein Post schon so abwärtend und provokant beginnt will man gar nicht mehr antworten..


... :\


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Btw:

Zum einen, meckern die Spieler ständig dass die "blöden GMs doch endlich mal arbeiten solln". Es sind laut Community alles faule "Arschlöcher" die ihre Arbeit viel zu lahm machen. Und für "den Scheiß zahlt man 13 Euro im Monat".

Und gleichzeitig verhalten sie sich wie mitfühlende Schäfchen weil,

zum anderen, meckern sie, wenn der Cheffe der GMs mal verstärkte Arbeit ansagt. Es kann doch nicht sein dass die armen Blizzard-Mitarbeiter plötzlich arbeiten solln! Der macht ihnen Angst und Druck der blöde Arsch! Sklaventreiber und Mörder! Die armen Mitarbeiter!
__

Können diese Leute sich eigentlich mal entscheiden auf welcher Seite sie jetzt sind?!
__

Btw: Ich finde nachwievor dass sich an Blizzard nix ändern muss. Die Wartezeiten sind okay für mich, den Kundendienst musste ich noch nie in Anspruch nehmen und das Spiel läuft tadellos seit 5 Jahren.


@vp:

kuhl, reinkommen und spamen. Das sind die Besten (:


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

das geht hier ja zu wie im kindergarten ..


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

Belphega bitte hör auf der mann ist kein heiliger sonder so wie es aus dem Artikel hervorgeht ein Monster und Sklaventreiber also bitte versuchs nciht mit haltlosen billoantworten irgendwie anders darzustellen du machst dich nur lächerlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Blubb



Sorry... du scheinst der Fehlinformation zu unterliegen, das hier nur dumme WoW Kiddies posten...


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

> @Lillyan
> 
> Weil sie Angst haben?
> 
> ...


Es geht um die Stimmung, die unter seiner Leitung aktiv erzeugt wird. Er sagt doch ganz klar, dass er "Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst" fördert um maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen. Da ist es recht egal ob sie ihn persönlich kennen und das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Sachverhalt zu tun, dass man es hier in Kauf nimmt dass Menschen psychischen Schaden nehmen.



> Zum einen, meckern die Spieler ständig dass die "blöden GMs doch endlich mal arbeiten solln". Es sind laut Community alles faule "Arschlöcher" die ihre Arbeit viel zu lahm machen. Und für "den Scheiß zahlt man 13 Euro im Monat".


Wir reden hier denk ich nicht mal über die GMs, sondern über die Entwickler des Spiels... die Programmierer, Grafiker, etc.
Zudem habe ich nie über die Wartezeiten gemotzt.


----------



## Hubautz (16. September 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese markigen Sprüche nicht vor potentiellen Kunden und auch nicht auf der Betriebsfeier, sondern vor einem Auditorium von Investoren gemacht wurden.
Da kommt so was gut an. Viele glauben immer noch die Computerspielbranche sei ein Nischenmarkt für ein paar abgedrehte Freaks.
Wenn ich Laien zum Investieren animieren will, ist das schon eine gute Wortwahl um den Leuten klar zu machen, dass das ein knallhartes und mittlerweile äußerst profitables Geschäft ist.
Die Aussage über  die Mitarbeiter ist sicher bedenklich, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit schlechtere Jobs. 
Ich kenne den guten Mann nicht persönlich und kann mir daher kein Urteil über ihn bilden. Ich habe jedoch den vagen Verdacht, dass ich mit ihm keinen Urlaub verbringen möchte.

Was der Mann meines Erachtens braucht, ist ein guter Pressesprecher.

Wenn man jedoch von Produkten spricht, die man aufgrund der Praktiken der herstellenden Firmen boykottieren sollte, da gibt es schlimmeres. Und zwar an jeder Ecke.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2009)

Belphega hat einfach Recht LordofDemons

Du meinst er wäre ein Sklaventreiber? Du kennst die bedeutung des Wortes nicht einmal ...

Ich will sehen ob ihr euren Kunden Spass gönnt oder euch und eurer Firma lieber viel mehr Geld zukommen lasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt könnt ihr alle die Moralpostel spielen aber wenn es dann soweit ist seid ihr nicht anders !So sind Menschen nunmal!


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder mal Angst um seinen Job?
> Ihr tut doch fast so als würden da tausende Menschen vor Computern sitzen und mit Angstschweiß auf der Stirn schuften wie Sklaven :-/



Du bist schon unglaublich......hmm...weltfremd ?

Wenn ein Chef die Jobangst (die ja bei so einem erfolgreichen Chef eher unbegründet sein dürfte) gezielt ausnutzt und mit den (Existenz)Ängsten seiner Mitarbeiter spielt (und damit dann auch noch öffentlich prahlt) dann ist das nicht mit der allgemeinen Job Angst zu vergleichen, die man in Zeiten einer Krise immer hat.

Sollte dir da tatsächlich nicht klar sein kann ich mein Statement nur wiederholen, dass ich inständig hoffe dass du nie eine Leitungspostion innehaben mögest.

Und ich wiederhole nochmal, du beurteilst diesen Herren ganz genau so wie wir (nur halt positiver) ohne ihn auch nur einen Deut besser zu kennen!
Fällt dir das nicht auf ?


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir reden hier denk ich nicht mal über die GMs, sondern über die Entwickler des Spiels... die Programmierer, Grafiker, etc.



Ja aber auch über die lässt sich die Community ja aus ;}
"zu wenig Neues" "Wartungen dauern viel zu lange" "Mein Server is schon wieder Off"
"der Boss is buggy" "Nerver play on Patchday" "unsichtbare wände"
"Account wurde gehackt und keiner tut was" "der kundendienst ist zu teuer"
"Bearbeitung dauert ewig" "Dalaran laggt trotz gutem PC" "Quest ist buggy"
"Der Portstein beim Argentumturnier is buggy" "omg Loginserver down"
"Charaktertransfer dauert ewig" "Macht was gegen Goldbots"
"Ständig bekomm ich Goldwhisper" "Überall sind Chinafarmer"

-> "Blizzard tut nix" (:
__

Nochmal: Ich stell ihn hier nicht als Gott hin - sondern als einen Manager, der seinen Job so macht, dass jede Rechnung auf geht.

Dass diverse Aussagen - ja sogar zahlreiche Aussagen - fragwürdig sind mag stimmen.
Auch lässt sich streiten wie sein Verhalten gegenüber den Mitarbeitern ist - wobei ich da nicht voreilig sagen will dass er "ein Monster/Mörder/Arschloch" ist, weil ich es nie "live" miterlebt habe.

Er macht seinen Job.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Du meinst er wäre ein Sklaventreiber? Du kennst die bedeutung des Wortes nicht einmal ...
> 
> Ich will sehen ob ihr euren Kunden Spass gönnt oder euch und eurer Firma lieber viel mehr Geld zukommen lasst
> 
> ...



Jau.
Also ich sehs bei uns im Lande beim Swarovski (sagt bestimmt jedem was).
Der Hauptsitz ist in Wattens. Das ist keine 5km von mir entfernt.

4000 Kündigungen in einem Monat.
Ohne Vorwarnung. Diese Geschäftsführer waren "Monster".


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du bist schon unglaublich......hmm...weltfremd ?
> 
> Wenn ein Chef die Jobangst (die ja bei so einem erfolgreichen Chef eher unbegründet sein dürfte) gezielt ausnutzt und mit den (Existenz)Ängsten seiner Mitarbeiter spielt (und damit dann auch noch öffentlich prahlt) dann ist das nicht mit der allgemeinen Job Angst zu vergleichen, die man in Zeiten einer Krise immer hat.



Du glaubst wirklich das ist weltfremd?
Du glaubst wirklich dass er der einzige ist der so vorgeht?

Von ihm, hört mans halt aus dem eigenen Mund.
Abertausende andere Betriebe tuns ihm gleich, machns aber unter nem Blumenbeet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jau.
> Also ich sehs bei uns im Lande beim Swarovski (sagt bestimmt jedem was).
> Der Hauptsitz ist in Wattens. Das ist keine 5km von mir entfernt.
> 
> ...



Jemand der aus wirtschaftlicher Not Leute entlässt (wenn es den da so sein sollte, keine Ahnung) ist kein Monster

Jemand der über seine Angestellten redet als wären sie Melkvieh, ist ein Monster.

Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, den zu begreifen dir offensichtlich  schwer fällt.


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ja aber auch über die lässt sich die Community ja aus ;}
> "zu wenig Neues" "Wartungen dauern viel zu lange" "Mein Server is schon wieder Off"
> "der Boss is buggy" "Nerver play on Patchday" "unsichtbare wände"
> "Account wurde gehackt und keiner tut was" "der kundendienst ist zu teuer"
> ...


Wenn man sich ein wenig mit Firmenstrukturen auskennt dürfte einem klar sein, dass nicht der einzelne Arbeiter daran Schuld ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Du glaubst wirklich das ist weltfremd?
> Du glaubst wirklich dass er der einzige ist der so vorgeht?
> 
> Von ihm, hört mans halt aus dem eigenen Mund.
> Abertausende andere Betriebe tuns ihm gleich, machns aber unter nem Blumenbeet.



DU glaubst weil viele etwas schlechtes machen wird es gut?
Du meinst weil man etwas schlechtes öffentlich rausposaunt wird es besser?


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jemand der aus wirtschaftlicher Not Leute entlässt (wenn es den da so sein sollte, keine Ahnung) ist kein Monster
> 
> Jemand der über seine Angestellten redet als wären sie Melkvieh, ist ein Monster.
> 
> Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, den zu begreifen dir offensichtlich  schwer fällt.



Swarovski wollte mehr Gewinn machen und den Hauptsitz nach China verlegen.
Deshalb die Kündigungen.

-> Monster.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Swarovski wollte mehr Gewinn machen und den Hauptsitz nach China verlegen.
> Deshalb die Kündigungen.
> 
> -> Monster.



wenn das so ist /sign

aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Du glaubst wirklich das ist weltfremd?
> Du glaubst wirklich dass er der einzige ist der so vorgeht?
> 
> Von ihm, hört mans halt aus dem eigenen Mund.
> Abertausende andere Betriebe tuns ihm gleich, machns aber unter nem Blumenbeet.



Ahja die alte Entschuldigung "Aber die anderen machen es doch auch!"... 

Glaubst du wirklich, dass macht es auch nur ein stück besser?

Und es geht hier nicht um "andere" sondern um ihn...


----------



## ShaPhan (16. September 2009)

Ich frage mich wie in meiner Firma es alle geschafft haben sich noch nicht umzubringen oder an Burn-Out-Syndrom zu erkranken:

1) Chef will länger schlafen, ändert die Arbeitszeiten so das alle Mitarbeiter später kommen und länger bleiben
2) Kostenreduktion, jeder Mitarbeiter muß für 1 Kuli !!!! ansuchen
3) ganze Produktionsabschnitte wir mit Jahresmitte gesagt, daß Sie am Jahresende nicht mehr gebraucht werden.

UND keiner bringt sich um oder sonst etwas.

Was war der Gund warum die Firma den Bach runter geht ?? 
Weil Väterchen Spaß regiert hat, das ist alles.


Ich für meinen Teil wäre froh, wenn ein "harter" Hund das Zepter in die Hand nehmen würde !!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wenn das so ist /sign
> 
> aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?



ich glaube sie wollte damit sagen das es auch andere chefs/manager gibt die solche geldgeilen typen sind denen ihre arbeiter egal sind


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Nein, besser wird es nicht.
Aber es ist überall so. Dass es nicht die feine Art ist wissen wir alle.
Aber man kann ihm jetzt nicht tausende negative Begriffe zuordnen, nur weil er dazu steht.
Er macht es gleich wie all die anderen Manager auch. Gefühlskalt.
Das ist sein Job.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler
> 
> Nein, besser wird es nicht.
> Aber es ist überall so. Dass es nicht die feine Art ist wissen wir alle.
> ...



Klar kann ich ihm dafür negative Begriffe zuordnen.
Machst du doch grade selber. 
Oder findest du das "Gefühlskälte" ein sehr positive Eigenschaft ist (was ich inzwischen fast befürchte)?


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaube sie wollte damit sagen das es auch andere chefs/manager gibt die solche geldgeilen typen sind denen ihre arbeiter egal sind



Das wäre schön, wenn sie das damit sagen wollte!
Denn genau darum geht es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

Er verheizt seine Mitarbeiter zum preis der Gewinnmaximierung und du sagst noch "Gut gemacht", "schön gemacht", "sauber".

Mir scheißegal ob ich dafür n ban krieg

aber tickst du noch ganz richtig du redest hier von menschen die durch angst und druck (und er erzeugt mit solchen aussagen NICHTS anderes) kaputt gemacht werden.

Ich wünsche dir das du so einen chef kriegst der dich in dauerpanik versetzt und dich psychisch aufreibt und wenn du dann irgendwann nicht mehr schlafen und essen kannst vor lauter angst und weil du psychisch einfach weggebrochen bist dann möchte ich breit grinsend neben dir stehn und sagen "och er macht das doch nur für die firma"


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Swarovski wollte mehr Gewinn machen und den Hauptsitz nach China verlegen.
> Deshalb die Kündigungen.
> 
> -> Monster.


Warum in diesem Fall "Monster"? Die wollten auch nur (um höhere Gewinne zu erzielen) die Kosten senken.
Nach deiner Definition müßte das doch ein genialer Schachzug des Managements sein... alles nur zum Wohle der Firma. 

Oder nicht?


----------



## Hubautz (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jemand der aus wirtschaftlicher Not Leute entlässt (wenn es den da so sein sollte, keine Ahnung) ist kein Monster


So sehr ich grundsätzlich deine Argumentation nachvollziehen kann, hier begeben wir uns auf ganz dünnes Eis.
Wie definiert man „wirtschaftliche Not“? Habe ich keine Aufträge mehr und muss einen Teil der Belegschaft entlassen um die anderen noch bezahlen zu können?
Oder schmeisse ich so viele Leute wie möglich raus um meinen Aktionären höhere Profite zu bescheren?
Das Modell „Wir in der Firma sind eine große, glückliche Familie und der Chef ist unser gütiger Patriarch“ funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr, wenn es denn je funktioniert hat.
Wenn ich als Einzelperson eine Firma leite, kann ich mal fünfe grade sein lassen, wenn ich Chef eines Großunternehmens bin, bin ich meinen gierigen Aktionären Rechenschaft schuldig und denen ist es völlig schnurz ob ich Computerspiele oder Flugabwehrraketen herstelle oder ob Programmierer X Spaß an seinem Job hat.
Das ist Realität. Eine traurige zwar, aber dennoch Realität. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jemand der über seine Angestellten redet als wären sie Melkvieh, ist ein Monster.



Der ist vor allem ziemlich bescheuert, wenn er es öffentlich tut.


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Geld regiert die Welt! Geld verändert Menschen!

Man muss bedenken, das auch Herr Kotnik mal "klein" angefangen ist.
Dann so einen psychischen Druck auf die Mitarbeiter aus zuüben ist meiner
Meinung nach Menschen verachtend.

@Belphoga
Und ich denke du wirst anders darüber reden, wenn es dich selber betrifft,
dann wirst du auch den jenigen der dir sagt, der Erfolg rechtfertigt es auch an die Gurgel gehen.
Frag mal die Opel Mitarbeiter ob die das alles so Top finden, das wieder Jobs entlassen werden, 
die ihren Chef ja so gesehen nicht kennen.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Weißt du was noch ein Grund ist, warum ich das ganze hier nicht so "extrem" sehe?
__

1) Greenpeace:
Mitarbeiter brauchen keinen Schulabschluss, bekommen monatlich im ersten Jahr 1800 Euro netto ausbezahlt, bekommen eine Wohnung und Essensgutscheine (Kumpel von mir ist bei der Greenpeace in Wien). Sie müssn nur 3x die Woche 5 Stunden auf der Straße "Spender werben" Das alles wird aus Spendengeldern bezahlt. Etwa 2% der gesamten Spenden die eingehen, wandern wirklich da hin wo sie versprechen. -> Monster.

2) Swarovski
Hauptstützpunkt wird nach China verlegt, weil die Arbeitskräfte dort nur 50c die Stunde kosten. Deshalb werden hier 4000 Leute ohne wirklichen Grund rausgeworfen - ohne Vorwarnung. Da gabs übrigens auch Selbstmörder. -> Monster.

3) Politiker
Unser letzter Bundeskanzler hier in Österreich, welcher glücklicherweise Abgewählt wurde, hat für die Einrichtung seines Büros im ersten Monat knapp 40.000 Euro Steuergelder ausgegeben. Damit hätte man mindestens 3 Kindergärten sanieren können. -> Monster.

4) Chinafarmer/Fußbälle
Kinderarbeit. Zwangsarbeit weil die Kinder ihre Familie ernähren müssen. Der Großteil dieser Kinder, welche zB in Zündholzfabriken arbeiten müssen stirbt verdammt früh. -> Monster!
Chinafarmer. Kinder werden stundenlang vor den Computer gesessen, für geringen Lohn.
-> Monster.
___

Das sind Monster.

Er tut seinen Job - wenn auch nicht auf die feine Art.
Aber das da oben sind richtige Monster. Gegen die soll was getan werden.

Ich will damit nicht sagen "das ist extremer - deshalb ist alles andere egal" - sondern lediglich:

Er handelt so, wie sich der Manager-Mensch entwickelt hat.
Er ist deshalb noch lange kein Monster.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> So sehr ich grundsätzlich deine Argumentation nachvollziehen kann, hier begeben wir uns auf ganz dünnes Eis.



Da hast du recht.
Das war auch mehr eine plakative Argumentation.
Das die Umstände in der Regel wesentlich komplexer sind ist völlig richtig!


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@LordofDemons

Anstatt in jedem Post Beleidigungen rumzuspucken, solltest du dich mal auf Argumente konzentrieren.
Und den Tod kannst du mir gerne via PM wünschen. Im Forum hat Wünsch-dir-was nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Er handelt so, wie sich der Manager-Mensch entwickelt hat.
> Er ist deshalb noch lange kein Monster.



Und ich sage, dass er über das notwendige Ziel hinausschiesst.
Mann muss nicht, um ein Top Manager zu sein, derart menschenverachtend und provozierend auftreten.
Man kann es aber man muss es nicht (ich führe noch einmal Steve Jobs an)
Wenn man sich dennoch verbal derart weit aus dem Fenster lehnt, muss man eben mit Ablehnung und Kritik rechnen.
Ich zumindest nehme mit dieses Recht heraus.
Und wie du schon sagst, nur weil es zweifelsohne noch schlimmere Fälle gibt, sind die weniger schlimmen deshalb nicht exkulpiert


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

schon klar ich lass mich grad nur gerne wieder mitreißen bei dem thema (hat n paar private gründe die hier nichts zu suchen haben) werd mich vom thema fern halten.

Viel spaß noch beim diskutieren und entschuldigt bitte meine entgleisungen


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Da stimme ich dir ja sogar zu.

Nur ganz im Ernst - ich betrachte ihn "menschlich".
Ich verurteile ihn nicht aufgrund eines Satzes.
Ich guck mir an was geschieht - und stempel den Satz mal als "blabla" ab.

Er hat gutes getan - er hat schlechtes getan. Das ist menschlich.
__

Wenn er jetzt wirklich diesen Satz in die Tat umsetzt und tatsächlich zum herrschsüchtigen angstverbreitenden "Diktator" wird, dann werd ich meine Meinung bestimmt ändern.
__

Aber ich denke nicht dass es so wird.

Btw: Wenn hier diese Meinung überhaupt nicht akzeptiert wird, dann werd ich einfach den Thread verlassen :-/ Ich bin der Meinung, dass man Menschen die man nur aus den Medien kennt nicht verurteilen soll. Punkt Aus Basta.

Aber dann, werdet ihr euch alle nur noch über "juhu er ist ein arschloch" unterhalten, 5 Minuten später ises langweilig und der Thread geht unter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Btw: Wenn hier diese Meinung überhaupt nicht akzeptiert wird, dann werd ich einfach den Thread verlassen :-/ Ich bin der Meinung, dass man Menschen die man nur aus den Medien kennt nicht verurteilen soll. Punkt Aus Basta.



Das wird aber schwer werden.

Menschen in gewissen Positionen sind nun mal in den Medien.
(Und kluge Menschen wie dieser Herr wissen das sicherlich auch vorher)

Menschen die in den Medien sind stehen in der Öffentlichkeit und  werden immer beurteilt.
Aus dem Grunde gibt es ca. 100.000 verschiedene Zeitschriften.
Wer das nicht abkann sollte sich nen anderen Job suchen und z.B: nicht Top-Manager werden.

Und wenn ich mich dann in den Medien noch besonders provokant verhalte, dann muss ich mir eine Beurteilung auf Grund dieser Provokation gefallen lassen.

"f you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen"


----------



## Mefisthor (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Man kann es aber man muss es nicht (ich führe noch einmal Steve Jobs an)



*hust* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple#Kritik *hust*

Geht zwar nicht alles direkt gegen Steve Jobs, aber bitte nicht so tun als hätten Steve Jobs und Apple eine reine Weste


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Wer soll den was aktzeptieren?
Ich tolleriere alles, was mich nicht selber betrifft.....................^^


----------



## TobyDD (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Btw: Wenn hier diese Meinung überhaupt nicht akzeptiert wird, dann werd ich einfach den Thread verlassen :-/ Ich bin der Meinung, dass man Menschen die man nur aus den Medien kennt nicht verurteilen soll. Punkt Aus Basta.
> 
> Aber dann, werdet ihr euch alle nur noch über "juhu er ist ein arschloch" unterhalten, 5 Minuten später ises langweilig und der Thread geht unter.



Du hast recht, dass wir Kotnik sicher nicht durch diesen Satz verurteilen sollten. Aber das habe ich mit diesem Threat auch nicht beabsichtigt.
Mich hat nur die unverfrohrenheit seiner Aussagen überrascht und auch nachdenklich gemacht.
Mir ging es nicht um seine Person, sondern um die Aussagen die er und somit das Management von Activision-Blizzard trifft.

Ist das Kapitalismus? Muss Kapitalismus so sei? Ist Gewinnmaximierung das höchste Gut, bei dem alles andere auf der Strecke bleiben kann?


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

TobyDD schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Ist das Kapitalismus? Muss Kapitalismus so sei? Ist Gewinnmaximierung das höchste Gut, bei dem alles andere auf der Strecke bleiben kann?



Deswegen hatten wir ja Pro und Contra und müssen eben dieses auch akzeptieren und gut ist, mehr können wir nicht machen.
Ansonsten müssten wir uns alle einer Gehirnwäsche unterziehen usw.
Ich kann doch nicht den und den verurteilen, weil er anderer Meinung ist. 

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir auch latte, das von Opel die Mirarbeiter gekündigt werden, weil es mich selber nicht betrifft.
Und meiner Meinung nach, muss man schon Arschloch genug sein und über "Leichen" gehen können,
um so einen hohen Manager Posten bekleiden zu können............................^^


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

TobyDD schrieb:


> Mich hat nur die unverfrohrenheit seiner Aussagen überrascht und auch nachdenklich gemacht.
> Mir ging es nicht um seine Person, sondern um die Aussagen die er und somit das Management von Activision-Blizzard trifft.



Nein nein (:
Ich hab mir nur vorher schon Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Erst dachte ich "omg O.o" und dann dachte ich "ach der eine Satz? das wars schon?"




> Ist das Kapitalismus? Muss Kapitalismus so sei? Ist Gewinnmaximierung das höchste Gut, bei dem alles andere auf der Strecke bleiben kann?



Haha ;}
Naja.. lassn wir mal die Kirche im Dorf.
Der Kapitalismus hat schon ziemlich tiefe Macken, aber das würd ich jetzt nicht mit dieser Diskussion in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## Hubautz (16. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist mir auch latte, das von Opel die Mirarbeiter gekündigt werden, weil es mich selber nicht betrifft.



Es betrifft dich aber. Jeder Arbeitslose kostet den Staat Geld. Und der Staat ist nicht irgendein ominöses abstraktes Gebilde, sondern die Summe seiner Bürger. 
Ergo kosten dich (sofern du Steuern zahlst) die entlassenen Opel Mitarbeiter Geld und damit betrifft es dich.
Von dem normalen Mitgefühl welches man für einige tausend Menschen haben sollte, die durch ein Missmanagement ihren Job verloren haben mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es betrifft dich aber. Jeder Arbeitslose kostet den Staat Geld. Und der Staat ist nicht irgendein ominöses abstraktes Gebilde, sondern die Summe seiner Bürger.
> Ergo kosten dich (sofern du Steuern zahlst) die entlassenen Opel Mitarbeiter Geld und damit betrifft es dich.
> Von dem normalen Mitgefühl welches man für einige tausend Menschen haben sollte, die durch ein Missmanagement ihren Job verloren haben mal ganz abgesehen.




Es trifft mich aber immer noch nicht, weil ich ehh Steuern zahle ob jetzt Leute gekündigt werden oder nicht!


----------



## Hubautz (16. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es trifft mich aber immer noch nicht, weil ich ehh Steuern zahle ob jetzt Leute gekündigt werden oder nicht!


Es gibt da so ein Wort das bis zum 27. September nur sehr ungern verwendet werden wird, aber danach bestimmt häufiger auftreten wird. Das Wort heißt „Steuererhöhung“.
Abgesehen davon wäre es doch bestimmt jedem lieber, wenn seine Steuern für Dinge wie bessere Schulen, schönere Innenstädte, mehr Parkanlagen etc. verwendet werden könnten als für weitere 4000 Arbeitslose.


----------



## Ashgard (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wusstest du dass Guitar Hero von ihm ist?
> Er wollte das nicht produziern um ein tolles Spiel zu machen.
> Er wollte ein Spiel das 50$ kostet, aber im Endeffekt 500$ einbringt.
> Und das hat perfekt geklappt..
> ...



Mein gutes Recht als Kunde ist es, das ich den Typ für einen Arsch halte und keine weiteren
Spiele aus diesem Konzern kaufen werden. Und das werden, soweit ich das in anderen Foren
(ausserhalb dieser WoW-Fanboy-Seite) gesehen habe, viele so handhaben.

Ich wart nur drauf, wie der Typ dann als Heulsuse angekrochen kommt, weil die 
Verkaufszahlen von seinen so tollen Mega-Blockbustern im Keller sind.

Dann geht wieder das Raubkopierer-Geseier los von dieser Bagage.


EOT

Firvin


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es gibt da so ein Wort das bis zum 27. September nur sehr ungern verwendet werden wird, aber danach bestimmt häufiger auftreten wird. Das Wort heißt &#8222;Steuererhöhung&#8220;.
> Abgesehen davon wäre es doch bestimmt jedem lieber, wenn seine Steuern für Dinge wie bessere Schulen, schönere Innenstädte, mehr Parkanlagen etc. verwendet werden könnten als für weitere 4000 Arbeitslose.



Hubautz es ist schon klar, wie du das meinst aber es betrifft dann alle und nicht nur mich. I.d.R. zahlen alle Steuern!
Der eine mehr der andere weniger Steuern(Steuerklassen ftw^^).
Ich kann durch Wahlen ungefähr bestimmen, was mit den Steuern geschieht. Ob das, was im Wahlprogramm geschrieben ist, eingehalten wird
steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich kann ja , wenn ich Steuern zahler nicht bestimmen, 
das bitte für neue Straßen verwenden und dies bitte für mehr Bildung.

Außerdem wenn man in der Gesellschaft hört, das Opel/Magna 4000 Stellen am Standort Deutschland kürzt,dann kannst du davon ausgehen,
dass das einen großen Imageschaden hinterläßt.
Ich vergleiche mal Nokia mit Activison. Nokia ist nach Tschechien glaube ich gegangen und es haben viele Leute gesagt, das sie kein Nokia mehr kaufen.
Jetzt ist wieder Grass über die Sache gewachsen und der Umsatz ist nicht zurück gegangen sonder ist sogar mehr geworden.


----------



## Descartes (16. September 2009)

Was jammert ihr über den bericht? Sowas ist schon lange gang und gebe, nagut ich bin nicht von
einer Spieleschmiede sondern einer Bäckerei und unsere Konkurenz sind nicht F2P Spiele usw,
sondern Industrie und Backbuden mit ihren Importzeug.

Wenn ich nicht Dampf machen würde, währen die Semmeln teurer und noch weniger gewinn würde erzielt werden,
weil die kunden zu nen anderen gehen nach dem moto "Geiz is Geil" und wieviel Handwerksstellen zugrunde gehen
dabei interessiert keine sau.

Firmen haben nurnoch die Wahl, Gewinn Optimierung oder eine Niesche zu finden.
Da hilft kein Meckern und Jammern da sind wir ein stückweit mit selber schuld.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sicherlich tun sie das nicht.
> 
> weil sie ANGST haben. Angst im ihre Zukunft. Er hält sie klein, hält sie in dem Glauben, dass wir in einer Wirtschaftskrise stecken und sie ohnehin so bald keinen neuen Job finden (womit er wahrscheinlich recht hat) und sie auf den Job angewiesen sind. So kann man einen Menschen prima unter Druck setzen für kleinen Lohn viel zu leisten... psychisch zerstört es die Person allerdings im Laufe der Zeit (Burnout-Syndrom z.B.).
> Ja, er hat Erfolg, er ist ein toller Geschäftsmann und vielleicht ein toller Familienvater und vielleicht im privaten sogar ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse, aber ich würde ihn nicht als Chef wollen und ich wünsche es auch keinem Menschen.
> ...


Erfolgreiche Geschäftsleute haben in der Regel kaum bis kein Familienleben, weil Ihnen die Zeit dafür fehlt, das ist meist Aufgabe der Frau, meist die Einzige.


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2009)

wow.
Seit einiger Zeit sammelst du bei mir mit jedem einzelnen Post Symphatiepunkte^^
Ich stimme dir auch groessteils zu - das einzige, was ich an dem Manager schlimm finde, ist die dreistigkeit, seinen Kunden soetwas zu sagen.
Bisher sah es immer aus, als waeren die Produkte mit Herz gemacht - die ganzen Eastereggs, Wc3, usw. 
Aber nach so einer aussage seh ich mich selber als gutglaeubiger Idiot, der nur ausgepresst wird.


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2009)

Was diskutiert ihr hier eigentlich über mehrere Seiten mit einer 20 Jährigen die von dem was sie quatscht nicht die geringste Ahnung hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2009)

Ich finde mit 20 ist sie um einiges reifer und hat bessere argumente als du.
Argumentieren > alter flamen + "du hast 0 ahnung" schrein


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2009)

sagt der Dragon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das geht hier ja zu wie im kindergarten ..


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Da man wohl das Interesse an der Diskussion mal wieder verloren hat und sich lieber ein wenig persönlich angeht ist der Thread zu.


----------

